# Mallorca, the largest of the Balearic Islands



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ea6abn/3123314580/sizes/o/in/photostream/


Mallorca -puerto de Soller por ferlomu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Siza - Casa en Mallorca por o d b, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALLORCA por v.plessky, en Flickr


Mallorca north por Romeodesign, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALLORCA * МАЙОРКА por v.plessky, en Flickr


MALLORCA * МАЙОРКА por v.plessky, en Flickr


Mallorca 2008 por nielsamd, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALLORCA * МАЙОРКА por v.plessky, en Flickr


Paguera por Bellavonte, en Flickr


Illetes, Mallorca por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Landscape por sunny-drunk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALLORCA 06 por pasdecontraintes, en Flickr


MALLORCA 06 por pasdecontraintes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2010 3 por muchas641, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...527646117260002_1589675397_n.jpg&size=981,547










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...396259090398706_173024131_n.jpg&size=2048,687



Port Adriano Mallorca new facilities por GPD452, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Portals Nous II por Richard Alen, en Flickr


Portals Nous, Mallorca por threefishsleeping, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por Cervusvir, en Flickr


Sunset at Portals Nous, Mallorca, Spain 2012 por maxplx, en Flickr


Marina at Portals Nous, Mallorca por threefishsleeping, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto Portals Mallorca www.mallorcasite.com10 por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


Puerto Portals por Miki F., en Flickr


Yates amarrados por blog alas de plomo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

08_21178-Audi-MedCup-4 por Quantum Sails Denmark, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

valldemossa por Trui, en Flickr


Valldemossa por panoround, en Flickr


Valldemossa por bergproggi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Valldemossa por Carles Torras, en Flickr


Mallorca - Valldemossa por christian.graef, en Flickr


Mallorca - Valldemossa por christian.graef, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Valldemossa por Palmou, en Flickr


village residence - valldemossa por hibbygeorge, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto de Palma al atardecer por anieto2k, en Flickr


Mallorca -Palma puerto por ferlomu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Paseo Marítimo HDR por Marantuan, en Flickr

Sigma sd14 with 15-30mm SDIM0488 por mifetu2002, en Flickr

Porto Pi, Palma de Mallorca por Ingo Kwiat, en Flickr


Stargate. Palma de Mallorca por Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Paseo maritimo por alcaniza, en Flickr


paseo maritimo-Palma por mr_CAi., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1700798web por Toni_Darder, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_7361 por Olof Bergqvist, en Flickr


Cala Major por Nailo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Major por yelkas, en Flickr


cala major por Ivan Puertas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

sergioib said:


> My home island  And I'll be back for 10 days in just a week!


everyone always wants to go back to majorca!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5785929261/sizes/l/in/photostream/




Cala Major por Flygstolen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2005 Cala Major por jose_gonzalvo, en Flickr


2005 Cala Major por jose_gonzalvo, en Flickr


Platja de Cala Major por Bernardo - Palma de Mallorca, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hafen por diwan, en Flickr


Hafenpromendade in Cala Rajada por C.A.G. Photography - (llama1910), en Flickr


SDIM0220_raw por M-S-B, en Flickr


Cala Ratjada - Mallorca por vintage 1953 & wackymoomin, en Flickr


Cala Ratjada - Mallorca - Panorama por Lowfloater Photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CALA RATJADA HLL por j.carrió, en Flickr


D90_18499 por jose angel de las heras, en Flickr


Café3 - Cala Ratjada - Mallorca por Lowfloater Photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

View over Cala Ratjada por thomas pieper, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Ratjada por Finvara, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Esmeralda, Cala d'Or, Mallorca por inturotel, en Flickr


Cala D'Or - DSCF0087 por Pat Neary, en Flickr


Cala d'Or por Not Quite There Yet, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

cala d'or por Vetran, en Flickr


cala d'or por Vetran, en Flickr


cala d'or por Vetran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

cala d'or por Vetran, en Flickr


cala d'or por Vetran, en Flickr


cala d'or por Vetran, en Flickr


cala d'or por Vetran, en Flickr


cala d'or por Vetran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

cala d'or por Vetran, en Flickr


cala d'or por Vetran, en Flickr


cala d'or por Vetran, en Flickr


cala d'or por Vetran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Einsames Cala d´or por Aemaenda, en Flickr


Cala D'or Marina por Chris.Bradley, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala D'or Marina por russell_photog, en Flickr


Cala D'or Marina por russell_photog, en Flickr


vivir en la marina de Cala d'Or por Cala d'Or y alrededores, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Cala D'or por Mark Wordy, en Flickr


Cala D'or Beach por Mark Wordy, en Flick


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala d'Or 2012 por James Oxley blog, en Flickr



Cala d'or por stephen.renshaw, en Flickr


Marina cala dor cala-dor por Cala-dor, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2010 por Joel Greijer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca -Palma puerto por ferlomu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca, May 2010 por SanShoot, en Flickr


Mallorca, Lluc por Pablo Mielko, en Flickr


Lluc por Gonzalo Martinez Uran, en Flickr


Dome of the chappel at Lluc, Mallorca por pwiwε, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lluc Monastery, Mallorca por cfsantos, en Flickr


Monastério de Lluc por Glauber & Gabi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Monastery at Lluc por wimbledonian, en Flickr


EL SANTUARI DE LLUC por Gilet (Toni Selva), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lluc por Margot in Love, en Flickr


Lluc por Margot in Love, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lluc and Soller por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


Lluc and Soller por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


Port de Soller por Pablo Mielko, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Prueba de filtros por Gonzalo Martinez Uran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alcudia por Gonzalo Martinez Uran, en Flickr


Ayuntamiento de Alcudia por Gonzalo Martinez Uran, en Flickr


Alcudia por Gonzalo Martinez Uran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casona de la albufera por Gonzalo Martinez Uran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Un dia de playa por Gonzalo Martinez Uran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca -Valldemosa 1 por ferlomu, en Flickr


Mallorca -Valldemosa 2 por ferlomu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca -Palma -palacio de la Almudaina 01 por ferlomu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto Soller por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


Puerto soller por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


Soller por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

stage por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


stage2 por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


grupo por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vuelta Isla por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


Vuelta Isla por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


excursion al Valle de Soller con paseo en barca (15) por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

vuelo fotografico mallorca-flight majorca (6) por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

vuelo fotografico mallorca-flight majorca (5) por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

vuelo fotografico mallorca-flight majorca (6) por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

palma aquarium (1) por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


Mallorca aquarium por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


palma aquarium (11) por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hidropark por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


Hidropark por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marineland por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


marineland (14) por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Excursion bici electrica Palma de Mallorca por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


Excursion bici electrica Palma de Mallorca por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2013 por EmmaPowerr1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Brzask / Twilight por bazylek100, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Artà por bazylek100, en Flickr


Arta por BenJTsunami, en Flickr


Artà - Les Baléares - Majorque por babicka2, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Arta por C.A.G. Photography - (llama1910), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Soller por alun w, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Evening Light in Mallorca por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arne_olejnik/8396579809/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torrent de Pareis por petrasdollcollection, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Beata a Valldemossa, #Mallorca, 2012 por @potti, en Flickr


Valldemossa, Mallorca por twiga_swala, en Flickr


Valldemossa, Mallorca por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

130219_289 Port_d'Andratx por Adalbert_Krims, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arne_olejnik/8397670108/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arne_olejnik/8397670550/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Port D'Andratx DSCF4551 por MKonair, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8441292130/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7997134465/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P9260033 por Denis (only 1 n), en Flickr


Port d'Andratx por Steenjep, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7980610450/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca DSCF4827 por MKonair, en Flickr


PlanetSolar DSCF4834 por MKonair, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Oldtimer DSCF5227 por MKonair, en Flickr


Oldtimer DSCF5239 por MKonair, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca DSCF4827 por MKonair, en Flickr


PlanetSolar DSCF4834 por MKonair, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Peguera DSCF4535 por MKonair, en Flickr


Peguera DSCF4687 por MKonair, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pla de Sant Jordi. (Mallorca) por Toni Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/5204/6154826589/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Molino de Viento, Mallorca por Nick_Fisher, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Montuiri (Mallorca) por delaigua, en Flickr


Sega d'ordi als peus de Montuïri, Mallorca -1254 por MARIA ROSA FERRE, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Molinos en San Jordi por uriair, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotel-cap-rocat-mallorca/5749989877/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotel-cap-rocat-mallorca/5749991935/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotel-cap-rocat-mallorca/5749991067/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotel-cap-rocat-mallorca/5749990587/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotel-cap-rocat-mallorca/5750536320/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/traveltosun/5336056114/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorca por macajc88, en Flickr


Majorca por macajc88, en Flickr


Majorca por macajc88, en Flickr


Majorca por macajc88, en Flickr


Majorca por macajc88, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/suzanneandjazz/4692808403/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suzanneandjazz/4693458850/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suzanneandjazz/4692822739/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ses Illetes. Mallorca. y alguna otra cosa más. por nonafosiles, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

4 - Baleares - Puerto de Sóller por Eneas (Pedro), en Flickr


Hotel Jumeirah por Eneas (Pedro), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Piscina exterior con vistas espectaculares por Es Ratxo Hotel & Spa, en Flickr


Exteriores de Es Ratxo  por Es Ratxo Hotel & Spa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Port Adriano Marina Golf & Spa, El Toro, Calvia, Mallorca por Mac Hotels, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUERTO PORTALS HOUSE por borjus photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/palacio-ca-sa-galesa/5811343548/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUERTO PORTALS HOUSE por borjus photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca cars parked under trees por Jimmy Patterson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ferrari California por Stefan Poppelaars Automotive Photography, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/capeal/8005754552/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Bentley Continental GTC 2012 por Stefan Poppelaars Automotive Photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ferrari 360 Spyder por Diablo Azul, en Flickr


Driving to Spain por esSarah, en Flickr


Ferrari F430 Spider por MauriceVanGestel Photography, en Flickr


AC Cobra vs. Jaguar XKR Convertible 2006 vs. Ferrari F430 Spider por MauriceVanGestel Photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto Portals Mallorca www.mallorcasite.com10 por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


Puerto Portals Mallorca www.mallorcasite.com02 por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


Puerto Portals Mallorca www.mallorcasite.com04 por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa Canyamel Mallorca www.mallorcasite.com2 por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


Kitesurfing in Pollensa Mallorcasite.com Real Estate agency_2 por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


Playa Pollensa Mallorca www.mallorcasite.com6 por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


Alcudia playa www.mallorcasite.com 1 por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


Playa Pollensa Mallorca www.mallorcasite.com3 por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Porto Cristo playa www.mallorcasite.com 5 por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


Playa s'Amarador Santanyi Mallorca www.mallorcasite.com7 por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Patios palma's old town www.mallorcasite.com real estate agency por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca Real Estate Agency Mallorca_3 por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca Real Estate Agency Mallorca por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


zona palma desde es baluard foto 414mm*144mm por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


Palma's Old town Mallorcasite.com real estate agency por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


Es Baluard Casco Antiguo www.mallorcasite.com real estate agency_15 por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sunset in Porto Colom por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


Beautiful sunset in Porto Colom por Mallorca Site, en Flickr



Porto Colom, one of the nicest places in Mallorca por Mallorca Site, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Portocolom por athene1, en Flickr


Portocolom por helmuthess, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Portocolom (Mallorca) por Pete Shacky, en Flickr


Portocolom, Mallorca, Islas Baleares, España. por Juan Carlos Munoz, en Flickr


300 - Portocolom por Pablo Rodríguez Madroño, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2009: Der Leuchtturm bei Portocolom por pmbvw, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por !noona, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/elxiskito/5755164163/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por sr_mjolnir, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/primoz_jereb/8731228890/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ironman Mallorca 2013 Alcudia por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr.


Ironman Mallorca 2013 Alcudia por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


Ironman Mallorca 2013 Alcudia por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


Ironman Mallorca 2013 Alcudia por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20130505_Mallorca_0136 por peterpribylla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20130505_Mallorca_0066 por peterpribylla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC06131b por Gnootty, en Flickr


Playa de Formentor por mbmayorka, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puig Molto por resuimages, en Flickr


Illetes por resuimages, en Flickr


Puig Molto por resuimages, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Freihand-Panorama "Playa Santa Ponça" por peterpribylla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puig Molto por resuimages, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Platja del Muro por littlerocketstudios, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca, Soller por beTravelteam, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca, Sa Calobra por beTravelteam, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2013 por t_rexserrano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Port Andratx Sunset por Hilts uk, en Flickr


Mallorca por Margot in Love, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca ! por Antoine Segalen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma por cokille, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sa Torre Cega - Villa March - Bartolomé March Foundation por thirau, en Flickr


City Browse por CrashSunRay2013, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alcúdia, Mallorca por Gregouill, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2013 por Bicycles UK, en Flickr


Mallorca 2013 por Bicycles UK, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa de Palma por Sinforosa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Chateau Bellver & Hôtel Costa Azul, Palma de Majorque por Gregouill, en Flickr


Castillo Bellver, Palma de Majorca por Gregouill, en Flickr


Vue sur Palma de Majorque por Gregouill, en Flickr



Moulins de Palma por Gregouill, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Arc de l'Almudaina, Palma de Majorque por Gregouill, en Flickr


Plaça Drassana, Palma de Majorque por Gregouill, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Port d'Alcúdia, Majorque por Gregouill, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Rempart d'Alcúdia por Gregouill, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Beach por Mr. Pebble, en Flickr


To cast anchor por Mr. Pebble, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Boat garage por Mr. Pebble, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PAN1Ast por MT SASTRE, en Flickr


Sonnenaufgang2 por druidehh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Flickr - EVaquer-130512-DSC05261.jpg por Wakonda, en Flickr


Flickr - EVaquer-130512-DSC05200.jpg por Wakonda, en Flickr



Flickr - EVaquer-130512-DSC05186.jpg por Wakonda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por gerikson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

storm2 por whysports, en Flickr


storm por whysports, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Two-Colored Sunset por Pascal Hertleif, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Above the City por Pascal Hertleif, en Flickr


Through And Through por Pascal Hertleif, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0841 por andreytfc, en Flickr



DSC_0874 por andreytfc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitue/8804790597/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitue/8815401598/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitue/8815252544/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por christian.kock, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

inmobiliaria-mallorca-nova-actividades-verano-1 por Inmobiliaria-Nova, en Flickr


inmobiliaria-mallorca-nova-actividades-verano-8 por Inmobiliaria-Nova, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Desde mi balcón por JDietrik, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8797169961/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8797256351/sizes/l/in/photostream/


View over Calla Mesquida - Mallorca por kasof | pictures, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

touch por güete, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2010 0017 por litutuc, en Flickr


Mallorca 2010 0051 por litutuc, en Flickr


Mallorca 2010 0007 por litutuc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2010 0047 por litutuc, en Flickr


Mallorca 2010 0044 por litutuc, en Flickr



Mallorca 2010 0048 por litutuc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2010 0034 por litutuc, en Flickr


Mallorca 2010 0041 por litutuc, en Flickr


Mallorca 2010 0038 por litutuc, en Flickr


Mallorca 2010 0035 por litutuc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2010 0031 por litutuc, en Flickr


Mallorca 2010 0006 por litutuc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8844418694/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8843791475/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8844413944/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8844407512/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8843784739/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Mountains por martinwozenilek, en Flickr


Tramuntana por Roger Méndez Fotógrafo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoy-nada/8844236746/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Duo por Andrew Lockie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Clínica dental Rey por Findûriel, en Flickr


Crisis por Findûriel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC02203 por qprfact, en Flickr


DSC02204 por qprfact, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC02186 por qprfact, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC02196 por qprfact, en Flickr


DSC02175 por qprfact, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sonnenuntergang por dieterwallat, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC02233 por qprfact, en Flickr


DSC02226 por qprfact, en Flickr


DSC02218 por qprfact, en Flickr


DSC02216 por qprfact, en Flickr


DSC02214 por qprfact, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Boat trip, Palma Nova, Mallorca por paulshilson, en Flickr



Boat trip, Palma Nova, Mallorca por paulshilson, en Flickr



Boat trip, Palma Nova, Mallorca por paulshilson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Wave House Mallorca por flowboarders, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8962525021/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8962534015/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8960634668/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8960851034/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8959428253/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8959433247/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8960727366/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8960711484/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8959520965/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8959711139/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8959679173/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8960914404/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8959733897/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8958401493/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8958396271/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8958359163/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8959351713/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8959365239/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8959898974/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8960464274/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8960482050/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8959184111/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8960371766/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8958498781/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8958537071/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8958549349/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mer por Carte_anniversaire, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/captnjim/8958094555/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_3508 por hkkbs, en Flickr


DSC_3504 por hkkbs, en Flickr


DSC_3458 por hkkbs, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Ratjada, Abenddämmerung am Hafen (31.05.2013 20:39:38) por Dirk_Vorderstraße, en Flickr


Cala Ratjada, Abenddämmerung am Hafen (31.05.2013 20:37:39) por Dirk_Vorderstraße, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Figuera (31.05.2013 13:51:34) por Dirk_Vorderstraße, en Flickr


Cala Figuera (31.05.2013 13:53:10) por Dirk_Vorderstraße, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Son Moll (30.05.2013 17:44:20) por Dirk_Vorderstraße, en Flickr


Porto Cristo (31.05.2013 11:10:56) por Dirk_Vorderstraße, en Flickr


Cala Millor, Strand (31.05.2013 10:19:02) por Dirk_Vorderstraße, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

#portocolom #mallorca #holiday #summer #sun #spring #sommer #urlaub #frühling #balearen #sea #meer #mittelmeer #mediterranean #golf #club por stefanieb04, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DVA_0743 por darylabueva, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alcudia Sunrise por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


Alcudia Sunrise por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma cathedral imense ceilling por ifeelstock, en Flickr


MALLORCA (85) por jospachi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALLORCA 2 (73) por jospachi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sunset over Palma por Greg's World Photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Figuera por \/al, en Flickr


P1150994 por \/al, en Flickr


Cala comtesa por \/al, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Mesquida por \/al, en Flickr


Es Trenc por \/al, en Flickr


Cala Marmols por \/al, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stu_em_will_max/8984882361/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1160093 por \/al, en Flickr


P1160081 por \/al, en Flickr


P1160084 por \/al, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013-05-29 (03) @Penya del Migdia (Penya Roja) ---}Cap des Pinar por steynard, en Flickr


2013-05-29 (01) Penya del Migdia (Penya Roja) & Peninsula de Formentor por steynard, en Flickr



2013-05-29 (02) @Penya del Migdia (Penya Roja) ---}Alcúdia & Badia de Pollença por steynard, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Porto Pollenca por gibsongav, en Flickr


Sun Deck por Andrew Lockie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Looking at Porto de Polence por gibsongav, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilgratton/9000099277/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/whp59/8999997674/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/whp59/8999974724/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/whp59/8999975918/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/whp59/9000004642/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/whp59/8999966308/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/whp59/8998813647/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_pano por Bao H, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca / Spain por Carlos David Serna, en Flickr


Mallorca / Spain por Carlos David Serna, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca / Spain por Carlos David Serna, en Flickr


Mallorca / Spain por Carlos David Serna, en Flickr


Mallorca / Spain por Carlos David Serna, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Kathedrale Palma por SebastianSchnack, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Porto Cristo


Palma de Mallorca por vshingl, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por vshingl, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por vshingl, en Flickr



Palma de Mallorca por vshingl, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por vshingl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca por vshingl, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por vshingl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca por vshingl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca por vshingl, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por vshingl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Port de Sóller - Panorama (29.05.2013 15:18:33) por DirkVorderstraße, en Flickr


Strand von Port de Sóller (29.05.2013 15:16:50) por DirkVorderstraße, en Flickr


Straßenbahn in Port de Sóller (29.05.2013 15:14:43) por DirkVorderstraße, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Artà, Mallorca por τκ, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardswainson/8990179813/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardswainson/8990189495/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardswainson/8990174953/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Sommer 2013 por augen | zeuge, en Flickr


Mallorca Sommer 2013 por augen | zeuge, en Flickr


Mallorca Sommer 2013 por augen | zeuge, en Flickr


Mallorca Sommer 2013 por augen | zeuge, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Sommer 2013 por augen | zeuge, en Flickr


Mallorca Sommer 2013 por augen | zeuge, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitue/9008652898/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitue/9007207551/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilgratton/9008352609/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilgratton/9008352165/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Protected por Brian Shore, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitue/9008577357/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitue/9008568467/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitue/9008560051/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Selva por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


Selva por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


Selva por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

for the people from Germany:

Wetten, dass - Limbo Challenge aus Mallorca 08.06 2013 ZDF





Hallo Deutschland - Wetten, dass... mallorca Spezial vom 08.06.2013


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, now I finally understand why you truly like living in Palma de Mallorca: the beaches look fantastic, the markets are so lively, and it seems to have a more laid-back and casual feel to it than being fast-paced and business-like. Indeed, it is one of those hottest places to play and party from all over Europe, and with it being kissed by the Mediterranean Sea, it is a wonderful place to enjoy winter, far away from the snow in many parts of the European continent. I can truly see a rich, diverse, and sophisticated set of architectural designs that bring the city to life, from the traditional Castillan Spanish motifs to the Arabesque (I especially love that house with a lot of colors as if it is an actual painting), and I am deeply captivated by both the accessibility of the city center to the beaches and the overall feel of hanging out in the sand. Your place truly makes my stress slowly disappear that I'd really love to explore your city when I get a chance.

Splendid collection, my friend! I'll keep coming back for more! :hug:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ well, I must clear that Palma is the city(nowadays the official name is Palma de Mallorca), but the island is Mallorca, just Mallorca hehe

Well, but if you want snow in winter you can go to the mountains haha, or even some years to the inside of the islands. The past year was historic because it snowed in Palma, but is not usual.


Thanks for your comment and I must say that i agree completely because I love Mallorca, I think that is one of the best places to live in the world, so I think that I'm really privileged


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sant Elm (Mallorca) por happa_47, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Sommer 2013 por augen | zeuge, en Flickr


----------



## jane25 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Prestige properties mallorca*

Fancy a walk along one of the many fine sandy beaches, stroll through the romantic old town centres and villages or just enjoy the vast variety of Mediterranean and international cuisine in one of the many cafés and restaurants to choose from. Whether you are located north or south of the island, there is one thing in common… outstanding natural beauty and peace all around you, it’s time to relax. 
visit the website www.prestigepropertiesmallorca.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the fabulous photos from Mallorca, a truly idyllic place. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thank you for the comments


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephen_ashworth/9061842116/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephen_ashworth/9059603621/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephen_ashworth/9061938792/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephen_ashworth/9061819388/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Carrers Colom i Jaume II - Palma por Miquel_Gil, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_6107 por mashashok, en Flickr


IMG_6108 por mashashok, en Flickr


IMG_6102 por mashashok, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5991 por mashashok, en Flickr


IMG_6078 por mashashok, en Flickr


IMG_6109 por mashashok, en Flickr


IMG_6112 por mashashok, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5950 por mashashok, en Flickr


IMG_5962 por mashashok, en Flickr


IMG_5963 por mashashok, en Flickr


IMG_5972 por mashashok, en Flickr


IMG_5976 por mashashok, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 342 por George Ghitulescu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_6694CR por David S.M., en Flickr


Darssena por David S.M., en Flickr


Paseo maritimo por David S.M., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Paseo maritimo por David S.M., en Flickr


Bahia de Palma por David S.M., en Flickr


Catedral y Almudaina por David S.M., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2012 (4) por aarondoyle91, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca sunset, Mallorca, Balearic Islands, Spain por Griffin Art Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Soller train views to Banyan, Mallorca, Balearic Islands, Spain por Griffin Art Gallery, en Flickr


Soller train views to Banyan, Mallorca, Balearic Islands, Spain por Griffin Art Gallery, en Flickr


Soller train views to Banyan, Mallorca, Balearic Islands, Spain por Griffin Art Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Drive to Soller, Mallorca, Balleric Islands, Spain por Griffin Art Gallery, en Flickr


Drive to Soller, Mallorca, Balleric Islands, Spain por Griffin Art Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Drive to Soller, Mallorca, Balleric Islands, Spain por Griffin Art Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Village of Soller, Mallorca, Balleric Islands, Spain por Griffin Art Gallery, en Flickr


Village of Soller, Mallorca, Balleric Islands, Spain por Griffin Art Gallery, en Flickr


Village of Soller, Mallorca, Balleric Islands, Spain por Griffin Art Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cathedral of St. Bartholomew, Soller, Mallorca, Balearic Islands, Spain por Griffin Art Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Village of Valldemossa, Mallorca, Balleric Islands, Spain por Griffin Art Gallery, en Flickr


Village of Valldemossa, Mallorca, Balleric Islands, Spain por Griffin Art Gallery, en Flickr


Village of Valldemossa, Mallorca, Balleric Islands, Spain por Griffin Art Gallery, en Flickr


lr-DSC_0061 por SrleArt, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MAJORCA - JUNE 2013 por covboy2007, en Flickr


MAJORCA - JUNE 2013 por covboy2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2013 por Al9/75, en Flickr


Mallorca 2013 por Al9/75, en Flickr


Mallorca 2013 por Al9/75, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerto Pollensa por Dan Alderman, en Flickr


Puerto Pollensa por Dan Alderman, en Flickr


The Beach por Dan Alderman, en Flickr


Castles made of sand por Dan Alderman, en Flickr


Puerto Pollensa por Dan Alderman, en Flickr


Puerto Pollensa por Dan Alderman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma Courtyard por Wessex Andy, en Flickr


Palma Courtyard por Wessex Andy, en Flickr



Palma Courtyard por Wessex Andy, en Flickr


Palma Courtyard por Wessex Andy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2008 Urlaub Mallorca 004 por wolli.lenzen, en Flickr


2008 Urlaub Mallorca 014 por wolli.lenzen, en Flickr


2008 Urlaub Mallorca 032 por wolli.lenzen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Barrio de Sta. Catalina en Palma de Mallorca por Joan Pujol, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sun over Mallorca por Damian Witkowski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitue/9117969512/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca por Alessandro Trezzi, en Flickr


lr-DSC_0029_01 por SrleArt, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_Apr08_032 por pete murray, en Flickr


Mallorca_Apr08_043 por pete murray, en Flickr


Mallorca_Apr08_079 por pete murray, en Flickr


Mallorca_Apr08_072 por pete murray, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_Apr08_078 por pete murray, en Flickr


Sin título por stewart charnock, en Flickr


Serra de Tramuntana - Mallorca por ninocas.postcards, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

040 por Roosamaria., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

15 días para la Copa del Rey MAPFRE ©MartinezStudio/31 Copa del Rey por Infosailing, en Flickr


15 días para La Copa del Rey MAPFRE ©MartinezStudio/29 Copa del Rey por Infosailing, en Flickr


15 días para La Copa del Rey MAPFRE ©MartinezStudio/29 Copa del Rey por Infosailing, en Flickr


15 días para la Copa del Rey MAPFRE ©MartinezStudio/31 Copa del Rey por Infosailing, en Flickr


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

So much nature and beautiful villages, yet people many people go there for all the wrong reasons in my opinions, such as excessive parties and drugs.. good stuff anyways


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por Bram Roseboom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AmoreUrbs said:


> So much nature and beautiful villages, yet people many people go there for all the wrong reasons in my opinions, such as excessive parties and drugs.. good stuff anyways


yes, it is very sad,because the nature of tha island, the towns and cities are amazing, but some people think that majorca is just for the beach and party, that it is great, because we have really fun here, but we have much mor things...

But anyway, thre are lot of people that knows that the island is more than just beaches and parties


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

we shall return por Genista, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Can Picafort por anexxx, en Flickr


IMG_0993 por Mârk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_2013_217 por Kurt-Georg, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_216 por Kurt-Georg, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_2013_195 por Kurt-Georg, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_2013_188 por Kurt-Georg, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_187 por Kurt-Georg, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_189 por Kurt-Georg, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_2013_119 por Kurt-Georg, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_118 por Kurt-Georg, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_22 por Kurt-Georg, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_2013_142 por Kurt-Georg, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Inca (city)


Norte de Inca por tramuntanauta, en Flickr


La ciudad de Inca./ Inca city. por loadmaster_b707, en Flickr


Inca por jrftci, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_170 por Kurt-Georg, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dijous Bo 2010 por jrftci, en Flickr


Dijous Bó Inca 15-11-12 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


Dijous Bó Inca 15-11-12 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


Restaurado. / Restored. por loadmaster_b707, en Flickr


Dijous Bó Inca 15-11-12 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Inca Fira del Motor 2010 por jrftci, en Flickr


Inca Fira del Motor 2010 por jrftci, en Flickr


Inca Fira del Motor 2010 por jrftci, en Flickr


Inca Fira del Motor 2010 por jrftci, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Inca Fira del Motor 2010 por jrftci, en Flickr


Inca Fira del Motor 2010 por jrftci, en Flickr


Inca Fira del Motor 2010 por jrftci, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

inca 1 por jrftci, en Flickr


inca 5 por jrftci, en Flickr


Ajuntament d'Inca./ Inca Town Hall. por loadmaster_b707, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Claustre de Sant Domingo. por loadmaster_b707, en Flickr


El Claustre des de dins por loadmaster_b707, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_2013_7 por Kurt-Georg, en Flickr3


Mallorca_2013_25 por Kurt-Georg, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_20 por Kurt-Georg, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

flickred shopping alley por kroywen68, en Flickr


flickred shoe-shop por kroywen68, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

flickred red beauty por kroywen68, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

new promotional video of Palma

Palma en un clic


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca / Arta por Andy S. aus D., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Port de Pollensa por Nevem Senki, en Flickr


Formentor por Nevem Senki, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bunyola station por Nevem Senki, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

alquiler-mallorca-inmobiliaria-nova-2 por Inmobiliaria-Nova, en Flickr


alquiler-mallorca-inmobiliaria-nova-22 por Inmobiliaria-Nova, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa de Portocristo por dmtz77, en Flickr


Playa de Portocristo por dmtz77, en Flickr


Playa de Portocristo por dmtz77, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Atardecer en Valldemosa por dmtz77, en Flickr


Puerto de Valldemosa por dmtz77, en Flickr


Puerto de Valldemosa por dmtz77, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa de Soller por dmtz77, en Flickr


Puerto de Soller por dmtz77, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tranvía de Soller por dmtz77, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Catedral de Santa María por dmtz77, en Flickr


Castillo de Bellver por dmtz77, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Acantilados de Formentor por dmtz77, en Flickr


Acantilados de Formentor por dmtz77, en Flickr


Acantilados de Formentor por dmtz77, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/armandolios/9310551161/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MAJORCA - JUNE 2013 por covboy2007, en Flickr


MAJORCA - JUNE 2013 por covboy2007, en Flickr



MAJORCA - JUNE 2013 por covboy2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/skovbyphotography/9311360186/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Soto40 ©MartinezStudio/31 Copa del Rey por Infosailing, en Flickr


Soto40 ©MartinezStudio/31 Copa del Rey por Infosailing, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

inmobiliaria-mallorca-nova-parque-acuatico-hidropark-2 por Inmobiliaria-Nova, en Flickr


inmobiliaria-mallorca-nova-parque-acuatico-hidropark-3 por Inmobiliaria-Nova, en Flickr

----------------


excursion hidropark nofrills excursions (5) por No Frills Excursions, en Flickr


excursion hidropark nofrills excursions (8) por No Frills Excursions, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013-07-13 at 20-36-18 por moarplease, en Flickr


2013-07-13 at 20-53-40 por moarplease, en Flickr


2013-07-13 at 20-54-10 por moarplease, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Son Moll; Mallorca. por slashingmadness, en Flickr


Mallorca sunset por CreativeConcept.tv, en Flickr


dem meer entgegen por die varga, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Missing my little paradise #Mallorca por Andrea Carleos, en Flickr



Llucalcari, llogaret de Deia que os lleva a Es Canyeret, hoy en el #blog #unaarjoneraenmallorca #igersmallorca #mallorca #laplayeran1 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Purobech MiamiGrill 11-07-13_038 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


Purobech MiamiGrill 11-07-13_209 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


Purobech MiamiGrill 11-07-13_181 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


Purobech MiamiGrill 11-07-13_184 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por espengrostad, en Flickr


Mallorca por espengrostad, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9302971947/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9305843326/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Campos dora-dos por Media_Mirada, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9302920529/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bellver Castle por bortescristian, en Flickr


Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr



Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


Palma de Majorca por bortescristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

sa calobra 20 por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


sa calobra 12 por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


sa calobra 07 por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2011-06 Juni Mallorca-Cala Sant Vicenc+Can Picafort_0028 por martinwp1, en Flickr


sa calobra 03 por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

smX7-7-13-44 por whitedaisyphotography, en Flickr


smX7-7-13-43 por whitedaisyphotography, en Flickr


smX7-5-13-38 por whitedaisyphotography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca, Spain 2013-4918 por andybarcenas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2013_12 por Harry Bohrmann, en Flickr


Mallorca 2013_41 por Harry Bohrmann, en Flickr


Mallorca 2013_42 por Harry Bohrmann, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2013_44 por Harry Bohrmann, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2013_07 por Harry Bohrmann, en Flickr


from Waterworks road, S albufera, Mallorca 22 May 13 por cliffwoodhead4tography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Caves in Mallorca por Xisco A., en Flickr


Caves in Mallorca por Xisco A., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Boat Alcudia to Cala Ratjada por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


Boat Alcudia to Cala Ratjada por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


Boat Alcudia to Cala Ratjada por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


Boat Alcudia to Cala Ratjada por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Boat Alcudia to Cala Ratjada por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


Boat Alcudia to Cala Ratjada por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The club por zhukov12001, en Flickr


Fornalutz por vw11_99, en Flickr


Cuber Reservoir por vw11_99, en Flickr


flickred bay 1 por kroywen68, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

130716 181546.R por easfoto, en Flickr


130717 064543.R por easfoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alcúdia por bortescristian, en Flickr


Alcúdia por bortescristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alcúdia por bortescristian, en Flickr


Alcúdia por bortescristian, en Flickr


Alcúdia por bortescristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Port de Pollença por bortescristian, en Flickr


Port de Pollença por bortescristian, en Flickr


Port de Pollença por bortescristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Port de Pollença por bortescristian, en Flickr


Port de Pollença por bortescristian, en Flickr


Port de Pollença por bortescristian, en Flickr


Port de Pollença por bortescristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Platja de Palma por Adria Paez, en Flickr


Palma por Adria Paez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

In Mallorca por tualatin, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9378336171/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9382005863/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9382005391/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9378146097/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9380947436/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9380993966/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9378664623/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9378590887/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9378613205/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9381262508/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Catedral de Palma por David S.M., en Flickr


Almudaina por David S.M., en Flickr


IMG_7008CRpx por David S.M., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9379032849/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9381650208/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9378880177/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9381733936/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9381843104/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9381099286/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9379044731/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9379036853/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9381611144/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9381107330/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9381114084/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9381091510/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9381075410/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9379071145/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9381959176/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=975


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9380011912/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9379984930/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9380118436/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9377658013/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9377666821/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerizer80/9376700925/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

32 Copa del Rey Mapfre: Village por Infosailing, en Flickr


32 Copa del Rey Mapfre: Village por Infosailing, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alcúdia por bortescristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MAJORCA - JUNE 2013 por covboy2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa de Palma, Mallorca. por emanuele°bellocchi°foto, en Flickr


32 Copa del Rey Mapfre por Infosailing, en Flickr


32 Copa del Rey Mapfre por Infosailing, en Flickr



El "Movistar" de Pedro Campos, en la Copa del Rey MAPFRE por Infosailing, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alcúdia por bortescristian, en Flickr


Alcúdia por bortescristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_SAM1580 por sampler king, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_6806-2644576455-O por aliciamalia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peatreas/9409025654/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_7555 por aliciamalia, en Flickr


Island tour in Mallorca offered by Nofrills Excursions por No Frills Excursions, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_7452 por aliciamalia, en Flickr


IMG_7427 por aliciamalia, en Flickr



IMG_7430 por aliciamalia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bootgarages in Porto Petro por Johny Brauns, en Flickr


Haventje van Cala Ferrera por Johny Brauns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

At Port de Sóller, Mallorca. por Peter Weibull, en Flickr


At Port de Sóller, Mallorca. por Peter Weibull, en Flickr


At Port de Sóller, Mallorca. por Peter Weibull, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bm-licht/9432392343/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The cathedral in Palma por Peter Weibull, en Flickr


Sunset over Palma. por Peter Weibull, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The Hole Rock near Son Marroig por _flowtation, en Flickr


38_mallorca_edited por kerennicol, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Moros i Cristians de Pollença (2013) por @potti, en Flickr


Moros i Cristians de Pollença (2013) por @potti, en Flickr


Moros i Cristians de Pollença (2013) por @potti, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0086 por fguillen, en Flickr


IMG_0091 por fguillen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por Vikuska Forever, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2013 por kboldi, en Flickr


Mallorca 2013 por kboldi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20130714_Mallorca_hol_0020.jpg por f.moscovici, en Flickr


20130714_Mallorca_hol_0108.jpg por f.moscovici, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Castell son Claret (Mallorca) por happa_47, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Holidays 2013 por m:eightysix, en Flickr


Mallorca Holidays 2013 por m:eightysix, en Flickr


Cala sa Calobra (Mallorca) por jro74, en Flickr


Mallorca Cala por ©shanebusto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torrent de Pareis ( 3 de agosto 2013) por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por Enrika A., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por giuseppesalernø, en Flickr


Sin título por giuseppesalernø, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Even bijtanken in Cala Figuera por Johny Brauns, en Flickr


Solar Elèctric Tourist train in Cala D'Or @ Mallorca por Johny Brauns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tropfsteinhöhle Porto Cristo HDR.JPG por -Jens, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Manacor por El Sonsi de Orellana, en Flickr



Manacor Church Spire por davidjohn_robb, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Manacor Church Facade por davidjohn_robb, en Flickr


Església por Joana Maria Ginart, en Flickr



Manacor-3 por El Sonsi de Orellana, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fires i Festes de Manacor (2013). actuació castellera por @potti, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca, TIB test train to Manacor por Industrial Monmouthshire, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSCN3408.jpg por TCJPhoto, en Flickr


Manacor por MarkusBaumgartner, en Flickr


Manacor por MarkusBaumgartner, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_2013_ (1305)_1306_panorama por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (1200)_103_panorama por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (1242) por awesnes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_2013_ (1206) por awesnes, en Flickr



Mallorca_2013_ (1251) por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (1207) por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (1359) por awesnes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_2013_ (1243) por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (1238) por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (1241) por awesnes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_2013_ (840) por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (1424) por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (948) por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (1028)_1030_panorama por awesnes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_2013_ (311)_316_panorama por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (526)_528_panorama por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (502)_505_panorama por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (174) por awesnes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_2013_ (241) por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (250) por awesnes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Millor por bortescristian, en Flickr


Cala Millor por bortescristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Caló des Moro, Mallorca por Tommie Hansen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Llombards, Mallorca por Tommie Hansen, en Flickr


Cala Llombards, Mallorca por Tommie Hansen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Palma 097 por clesage1, en Flickr


Mallorca Palma 102 por clesage1, en Flickr


Mallorca Palma 093 por clesage1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por massimiliano439, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por Gorka M, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bocadillo por Gorka M, en Flickr


Sin título por Gorka M, en Flickr


pano party por Gorka M, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

15 por M Truyols, en Flickr


9 por M Truyols, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

De vegades amaneix. por Hedrael, en Flickr


Platja 1 - Beach 1 por Miquel Pieras, en Flickr


Archduke's Way Mallorca Spain por Sherpa Expeditions, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca por spitzenfoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por spitzenfoto, en Flickr


Surfing Cala Agulla por spitzenfoto, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por stefanoroma65, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Old Town of Alcudia por ARMIX, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Swan family at the Almudaina Palace, Palma de Mallorca por Vilmos.Vincze, en Flickr


Palma por aire61, en Flickr


Palma por aire61, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9604129061/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_2013_ (1651) por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (1477)_1480_panorama por awesnes, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_ (1745) por awesnes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/opnwong/9598474391/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/opnwong/9601278216/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/opnwong/9598479917/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/opnwong/9601259626/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala d'Or Marina por GR8 DAN, en Flickr


View from 12 Carrer de Cala Esmeralda por GR8 DAN, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Allsun Mariant Park por Freisenberger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por rjleo70, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevensphotos2011/9654757161/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevensphotos2011/9654747211/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5161 por David Servera Baldosas Amarillas Creativos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5192 por David Servera Baldosas Amarillas Creativos, en Flickr


IMG_5214 por David Servera Baldosas Amarillas Creativos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/clairejg/9642351231/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clairejg/9642356889/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Spotting en Pollença por FlickrdeChato, en Flickr


formentor - oest por marc ramoneda, en Flickr


Alcudia Boat Trip por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/clairejg/9644182168/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clairejg/9640881643/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Texturas por luisferrarino, en Flickr


Paseo Mallorca por luisferrarino, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Son Antem Resort por Toby Matthews Photography, en Flickr


Son Antem Resort I por Toby Matthews Photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Guarding Light por memories73, en Flickr


The Heart of Valdemossa por memories73, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

agrupació Puig de Bonany, Petra por Arnau Amengual "Moreno", en Flickr


DSCN7023 por Toni_Darder, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Banyalbufar beach por Daniel Ivanescu, en Flickr


Na Foradada por Daniel Ivanescu, en Flickr


Puerto de Sóller por bortescristian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca - Port d`Alcudia - Port por manman1000, en Flickr


Mallorca - Soller - Finca Ca N'Ai por manman1000, en Flickr


The Bay of Alcudia por JoshHarrow, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0277 por stephen_belkacem, en Flickr


IMG_0288 por stephen_belkacem, en Flickr


IMG_0294 por stephen_belkacem, en Flickr


IMG_0318 por stephen_belkacem, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorca 2013 IMG_2516 por Alastair Montgomery, en Flickr


Day 179 Pool Day por Alastair Montgomery, en Flickr


Majorca 2013 IMG_2518 por Alastair Montgomery, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Küste von Mallorca I por A.Schauervilla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1554 por @potti, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaizka_taro/10009829443/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala S'Almunia por frankenschulz, en Flickr


Caló des Moro por frankenschulz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cathedral of Santa Maria of Palma 02 por Pete Ashton, en Flickr


Cathedral of Santa Maria of Palma 03 por Pete Ashton, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hostal Corona, Palma por Pete Ashton, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2013 por burnett0305 - Thanks for over 200.000 views!, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_0267 por TrainingMotivator, en Flickr


Mallorca_2013_0241 por TrainingMotivator, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_4481 por stefpiermattei, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Dorint - Mallorca por El próximo viaje / Victoriamdq, en Flickr


Hotel Dorint - Mallorca por El próximo viaje / Victoriamdq, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Grupotel Molins 2013 (42) por > wayne, en Flickr


Grupotel Molins 2013 (10) por > wayne, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013Mallorca-134 por GonzaLan, en Flickr


Palma De Mallorca por Alasdair Wood, en Flickr


Palma De Mallorca por Alasdair Wood, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma por christilou1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Porto Colom (Mallorca) por Toni Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013Mallorca-61 por GonzaLan, en Flickr


MAIORCA Canyamel por Guido Boccignone, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

San Carlos Castle por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


San Carlos Castle por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


San Carlos Castle por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por la mañana en el fondo Puig Ferrutx por mista_ron, en Flickr


Mallorca por la mañana por mista_ron, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUERTO DE LA ALCUDIA - MALLORCA por M.M. San Román, en Flickr


Mallorca - Cap Formentor por manman1000, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ajuntament de Palma por mbmayorka, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

06010030 por nowheredancer, en Flickr



06010035 por nowheredancer, en Flickr


06010023 por nowheredancer, en Flickr



06020011 por nowheredancer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20130823_115614 por JWSIZE, en Flickr


20130823_115243 por JWSIZE, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Vineyard por Bonvinvant aka FetchOnFire, en Flickr


Mallorca Vineyard Puig Tomir por Bonvinvant aka FetchOnFire, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Bodega Son Puig Cellar por Bonvinvant aka FetchOnFire, en Flickr


Mallorca Bodega Son Puig Puigpunyent por Bonvinvant aka FetchOnFire, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca ! por Durand_seb, en Flickr


Mallorca ! por Durand_seb, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wodkawarrior/10463316245/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfracheboud/10463101433/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfracheboud/10462923865/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfracheboud/10463074183/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfracheboud/10463087203/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfracheboud/10463077933/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfracheboud/10462900976/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfracheboud/10463062433/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfracheboud/10462882555/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LLucmajor
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfracheboud/10462851155/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfracheboud/10462852966/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfracheboud/10462846166/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LLucmajor
*


Llucmajor por peloton, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LLucmajor
*



Llucmajor Market / Mercado de Llucmajor / Wochenmarkt Llucmajor (Mallorca) por Pete Shacky, en Flickr


Llucmajor Market / Mercado de Llucmajor / Wochenmarkt Llucmajor (Mallorca) por Pete Shacky, en Flickr


Llucmajor Market / Mercado de Llucmajor / Wochenmarkt Llucmajor (Mallorca) por Pete Shacky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LLucmajor
*


Llucmajor Market / Mercado de Llucmajor / Wochenmarkt Llucmajor (Mallorca) por Pete Shacky, en Flickr


Llucmajor Market / Mercado de Llucmajor / Wochenmarkt Llucmajor (Mallorca) por Pete Shacky, en Flickr


Llucmajor por mike828 - Miguel Duran, en Flickr*LLucmajor
*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LLucmajor
*


Llucmajor por mike828 - Miguel Duran, en Flickr


Llucmajor por peloton, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LLucmajor
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/esteve_roca/6809777904/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LLucmajor
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/esteve_roca/6982013623/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/esteve_roca/6836802660/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LLucmajor
*


Llucmajor por jrftci, en Flickr


Llucmajor por jrftci, en Flickr


Llucmajor por jrftci, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LLucmajor
*


Llucmajor por jrftci, en Flickr



Llucmajor por jrftci, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LLucmajor
*



Llucmajor por jrftci, en Flickr


Llucmajor por jrftci, en Flickr


Llucmajor por jrftci, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mallorca, llucmajor, laden por smartvital, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/esteve_roca/7109598751/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6822289177/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sa Torre Cega - Villa March - Bartolomé March Foundation









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thirau/8748127644/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/thirau/8794347249/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thirau/8747820950/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/thirau/8746700809/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Son Marroig P5042783 por Miquel Salas EA6QN, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Desembocadura P5042739o por Miquel Salas EA6QN, en Flickr


Torent de Pareis P5042733o por Miquel Salas EA6QN, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P5042768 Soller por Miquel Salas EA6QN, en Flickr



P5042771 Soller por Miquel Salas EA6QN, en Flickr


P5042772 Soller por Miquel Salas EA6QN, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Banyalbufar P5042801o por Miquel Salas EA6QN, en Flickr


Sa Foradada P5042780 por Miquel Salas EA6QN, en Flickr


Valldemossa P5042786o por Miquel Salas EA6QN, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/reisezeiten1/6659132311/sizes/l/in/photostream/


San Torre Hilton, Mallorca por roddy21, en Flickr



Entrada a ses Cases de la Finca Sa Torre, ara Hotel Hilton por AGONZA, en Flickr


Molino Hilton Sa Torre por algonmarc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre de Porto Petro (Mallorca) por Juan Soria Charneco, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por frontmotor, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0944 por nowheredancer, en Flickr


IMG_1120 por nowheredancer, en Flickr


IMG_1199 por nowheredancer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Mesquida - Mallorca por Virginia Giné, en Flickr


Cala Mesquida - Mallorca por Virginia Giné, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El castell de Capdepera - Mallorca por Virginia Giné, en Flickr



Baixant per la muralla del Castell de Capdepera - Mallorca por Virginia Giné, en Flickr


Capdepera des de la muralla - Mallorca por Virginia Giné, en Flickr


Dalt del castell de Capdepera - Mallorca por Virginia Giné, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tren de Soller - Mallorca por Virginia Giné, en Flickr


Estació de Palma - Tren de Soller - Mallorca por Virginia Giné, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Costa de Mallorca por Virginia Giné, en Flickr


Costa de Mallorca por Virginia Giné, en Flickr


Costa de Mallorca por Virginia Giné, en Flickr


Serra de Tramontana - Mallorca por Virginia Giné, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca - Puerto 2 por [email protected], en Flickr


Mallorca - Puerto por [email protected], en Flickr


Mallorca - Catedral Mayor por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10493973876/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10494012974/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20100512 Cala D'Or Yacht Club por Christian Hoemke, en Flickr


20100512 Midas Touch por Christian Hoemke, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfracheboud/10474145666/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfracheboud/10474134186/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

STA_3729 - STF_3734 por nowheredancer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto-gen/10473344183/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/foto-gen/10473143695/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_3791 por nowheredancer, en Flickr


STA_3776 por nowheredancer, en Flickr


IMG_3787 por nowheredancer, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikita_07/3836656867/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Feria de matanzas Sineu 2012 por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


Feria de matanzas Sineu 2012 por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

FOSQUEJA A SINEU por sescoves, en Flickr


Sineu Prest por Tià Terrasa, en Flickr


Sineu, Mallorca por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

STA_3665 - STF_3670 por nowheredancer, en Flickr


STA_3671 - STF_3676 por nowheredancer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Летний сезон на Майорке продлится почти на месяц больше por Inmobiliaria-Nova, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10555515026/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Paisajes De Mallorca por andrescjarit, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorca Villas - Real Estate Nova - Ref. 87094 por Inmobiliaria-Nova, en Flickr


Majorca Villas - Real Estate Nova - Ref. 87094 por Inmobiliaria-Nova, en Flickr


Majorca Villas - Real Estate Nova - Ref. 87094 por Inmobiliaria-Nova, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dique Del Este por andrescjarit, en Flickr



Dique Del Este por andrescjarit, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dique Del Este por andrescjarit, en Flickr


Dique Del Este por andrescjarit, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

S'Illot bar and restaurant por Gerd Kohlmus, en Flickr


Traditional sailing boat por Gerd Kohlmus, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

White sand at Cala Varques por Gerd Kohlmus, en Flickr


Psiobloc or deep water soloing por Gerd Kohlmus, en Flickr


Psiobloc at Cala Varques por Gerd Kohlmus, en Flickr


Slacklining por Gerd Kohlmus, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sunrise Puerto Alcudia por Gerd Kohlmus, en Flickr


Puerto Alcudia sunset por Gerd Kohlmus, en Flickr


Es Calo por Gerd Kohlmus, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alcudia beach storm clouds por Gerd Kohlmus, en Flickr


Playa de Alcudia por Gerd Kohlmus, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Nevada en Mallorca por mike828 - Miguel Duran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca-El_Arenal_09 por Alf Igel, en Flickr


Mallorca-El_Arenal_10 por Alf Igel, en Flickr


Mallorca-El_Arenal_12 por Alf Igel, en Flickr


Mallorca-El_Arenal_04 por Alf Igel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1008 por around the world traveller, en Flickr



Road Trip por around the world traveller, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por javigarp, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/puchrocker/11195101466/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/puchrocker/11195139304/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/puchrocker/11195183516/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

# Forn Fondo por A.M.G.1969, en Flickr


Statue Rambla de los Duques de Palma de Mallorca por GillyBerlin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Weihnachtsbeleuchtung Palma / Passeig des Born por GillyBerlin, en Flickr


Weihnachtsbeleuchtung Palma por GillyBerlin, en Flickr


Weihnachtsbeleuchtung Palma / Passeig des Born -> Plaça Rei Joan Carles I por GillyBerlin, en Flickr



Weihnachtsbeleuchtung Palma / Plaça de Cort por GillyBerlin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1000188 por o-krist3, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

96a1ab1df0e669d2ceedcb40b1f9e265 por ArdmnGu, en Flickr


161d234c6a27ea846aad9160643b5fce por ArdmnGu, en Flickr


5d41a20538dc4e27919d2e963e1b2d27 por ArdmnGu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0107.jpg por kamich.de, en Flickr


DSC_0057.jpg por kamich.de, en Flickr


DSC_0623.jpg por kamich.de, en Flickr


DSC_0656.jpg por kamich.de, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Malorca Old Soler 034 por Mario & Lillian Borg adventures, en Flickr


Malorca Old Soler 021 por Mario & Lillian Borg adventures, en Flickr


Malorca Old Soler 020 por Mario & Lillian Borg adventures, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Malorca Old Soler 035 por Mario & Lillian Borg adventures, en Flickr


Malorca Old Soler 019 por Mario & Lillian Borg adventures, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Malorca Old Soler 024 por Mario & Lillian Borg adventures, en Flickr


Malorca Old Soler 049 por Mario & Lillian Borg adventures, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Malorca Old Soler 050 por Mario & Lillian Borg adventures, en Flickr


Malorca Old Soler 040 por Mario & Lillian Borg adventures, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca025 por sanryfran, en Flickr


Mallorca008 por sanryfran, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Mallorca :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Excursion en barco en Mallorca por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1788 por Andy Tinegate, en Flickr


IMG_1800 por Andy Tinegate, en Flickr


IMG_1790 por Andy Tinegate, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bucht auf Mallorca por Frank_1981, en Flickr


20131106AE2244.jpg por ichbinsEvi, en Flickr



Mallorca-St_Elm-La_Dragonera_05 por Alf Igel, en Flickr


Mallorca-Port_D_Andratx_01 por Alf Igel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marina 2 por Shane-OGrady, en Flickr


Marina por Shane-OGrady, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casa museo de Son Marroig - Mallorca por Galería de Manuel Rguez. Prieto, en Flickr


Casa museo de Son Marroig - Mallorca por Galería de Manuel Rguez. Prieto, en Flickr


Casa museo de Son Marroig - Mallorca por Galería de Manuel Rguez. Prieto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sa Cova Tancada, Winter Activities 2013 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_8342_1 por Anastàssia, en Flickr


IMG_8344_1 por Anastàssia, en Flickr


IMG_8316_1 por Anastàssia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca, May 2009 por Nahret, en Flickr


Mallorca, May 2009 por Nahret, en Flickr


Mallorca, May 2009 por Nahret, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_7456 por luismc2007, en Flickr


IMG_7580 por luismc2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1020534 por luismc2007, en Flickr


P1020532 por luismc2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5611 por luismc2007, en Flickr


IMG_5571 por luismc2007, en Flickr


IMG_5575 por luismc2007, en Flickr



IMG_5600 por luismc2007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

130710 141316 por easaphoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Serra de Son Torrella i l'Ofre. por Mateu Isern Suñer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2013 por frances bell, en Flickr


Mallorca 2013 por frances bell, en Flickr


Mallorca 2013 por frances bell, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sol de invierno por mbmayorka, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Project GR221 2013, Mallorca por mr.keasone, en Flickr


Project GR221 2013, Mallorca por mr.keasone, en Flickr




Project GR221 2013, Mallorca por mr.keasone, en Flickr



Project GR221 2013, Mallorca por mr.keasone, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mills por MIgracionTOtal !Don't Fav' And Run!, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Navidad 2013 por mbmayorka, en Flickr


custobarcelona desfile P-V 2014 © eventone-5184 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


Barchina por Gorka Morgan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca en invierno por xiscagleza, en Flickr


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Such a beautiful place with incredible quality of life!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ it is true, the quality of life is awesome!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca por swanesca, en Flickr


Castillo de Bellver Palma de Mallorca por swanesca, en Flickr


Mallorca por swanesca, en Flickr


Mallorca por swanesca, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

banyalbufar por ev242, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Anochece desde el Puig d'Alfabia. por Iván Masip S., en Flickr


Mallorca por Hans Westerink, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Costa & Msc ships Palma del Mallorca por Neilmac11 barra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12106014614/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12106309236/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12106009904/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12105976293/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

uib campus 008 por GolfingKiddo, en Flickr


uib campus 011 por GolfingKiddo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2004-01-30_11-22-00 por Andre As H, en Flickr


2013-03-29_21-47-17 por Andre As H, en Flickr


2012-07-04_18-42-38 por Andre As H, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 184 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 188 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 165 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 179 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 170 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 156 por snooqie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 160 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 164 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 162 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 183 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 178 por snooqie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 108 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 102 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 083 por snooqie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 071 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 042 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 033 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 036 por snooqie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 123 por snooqie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 009 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 007 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 011 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 012 por snooqie, en Flickr


Mallorca 016 por snooqie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Voltors-Plasbel Murcia Cobras por Plasbel Murcia Cobras, en Flickr


Mahon, Isla de Menorca, Espana 7 por PULLKATT PHOTOGRAPHY, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Paisaje en Palma de Mallorca por Errota, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

S'Arenal por gerd.evermann, en Flickr


Sant Elm por gerd.evermann, en Flickr


Torre del Verger por gerd.evermann, en Flickr


Magaluf por gerd.evermann, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12050162536/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Cala Galdana por pexitu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wodkawarrior/12033126085/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Correfocs43 por alisetter, en Flickr


Correfocs53 por alisetter, en Flickr


Correfocs54 por alisetter, en Flickr


Correfocs24 por alisetter, en Flickr


Correfocs41 por alisetter, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BaluardMuseo03 por alisetter, en Flickr


BaluardMuseo06 por alisetter, en Flickr


BaluardMuseo01 por alisetter, en Flickr



BaluardMuseo09 por alisetter, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Correfocs16 por alisetter, en Flickr


Correfocs23 por alisetter, en Flickr


Correfocs51 por alisetter, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CALA FORNELLS 2 por gotomallorca, en Flickr


CALA FORNELLS 4 por gotomallorca, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Capdepera-4 por gotomallorca, en Flickr


PAGUERA PLAYA 4 por gotomallorca, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca, Spain por therealcolebenoitphoto, en Flickr


Mallorca, Spain por therealcolebenoitphoto, en Flickr


Mallorca, Spain por therealcolebenoitphoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sa Cova Morella Walk por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


Puig de Galatzo. por photoshack 07, en Flickr


Sa Cova Morella Walk por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


Sa Cova Morella Walk por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20131114AE2712 por ichbinsEvi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20131106AE2244.jpg por ichbinsEvi, en Flickr


20131106AE2236 por ichbinsEvi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_9530.jpg por aire61, en Flickr


IMG_9523.jpg por aire61, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdrserra/12170014894/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Mallorca por jenniemccool, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por jenniemccool, en Flickr


Mallorca por jenniemccool, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Santa Eugenia por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


Santa Eugenia por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


Santa Eugenia por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


Santa Eugenia por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dreamstime Mallorca por yannickstraus, en Flickr


Palma07 por alisetter, en Flickr



Es Pontàs (Mallorca) LQ por David Sansó Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

beautyful Island. Downside: mass tourism.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

just in a few places... 2 or 3

So it is not a problem beacause the rest of the island is much luxurious, and anyway, Palma and the mountains are awesome...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Wild Mallorca : 5/03/2006

BBCWorldwide


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

8.-15.9.-12 Espanja, Mallorca, Santa Ponsa 268 por emmaailona, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

8.-15.9.-12 Espanja, Mallorca, Santa Ponsa 282 por emmaailona, en Flickr


8.-15.9.-12 Espanja, Mallorca, Santa Ponsa 259 por emmaailona, en Flickr


8.-15.9.-12 Espanja, Mallorca, Santa Ponsa 248 por emmaailona, en Flickr


8.-15.9.-12 Espanja, Mallorca, Santa Ponsa 315 por emmaailona, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Deià - Mark hoogslag - Mallorca por Polologia, en Flickr


Artà 2 - Mark Hoogslag - Mallorca por Polologia, en Flickr


Fornalutx - Mark Hoogslag - Mallorca por Polologia, en Flickr


Sementeret. por Hedrael, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12207344284/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/claus-bernard/12209329983/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Caló des Moro, Mallorca España por Marangophotography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Fruits por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr



Bunyola por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


Bunyola por In My Shoes Travel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por - JL -, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12914185885/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12914185625/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12914314083/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Arta por Cardo Photos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

peccata parcdelalmar © eventone-4268 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


peccata parcdelalmar © eventone-4265 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


peccata parcdelalmar © eventone-4263 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1969 por BRC Kennemerland, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1150109 por fingers1971, en Flickr


P1150075 por fingers1971, en Flickr


P1150055 por fingers1971, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

JRR_20140308_1865 por J. Roca, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cathedral of Palma de Mallorca por Bakh2013, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wjhleonard/13033452763/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca en Marzo por sukiweb, en Flickr


Ullal de na Colom (cala d'Albarca) por Jose Balboa Yern, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cova des Migdia por Jordi Aguilo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AF019275 por nonsuchphoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIMG6568.JPG por karsten13, en Flickr


CIMG6567.JPG por karsten13, en Flickr


CIMG6573.JPG por karsten13, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIMG6547.JPG por karsten13, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIMG6540.JPG por karsten13, en Flickr


CIMG6524.JPG por karsten13, en Flickr



CIMG6528.JPG por karsten13, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIMG6531.JPG por karsten13, en Flickr


CIMG6532.JPG por karsten13, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CIMG6478.JPG por karsten13, en Flickr


CIMG6477.JPG por karsten13, en Flickr


CIMG6475.JPG por karsten13, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Mesquida - Mallorca Panorama 3 fotos 1 por Virginia Giné, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Es Pontàs por Hedrael, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa de Alcudia, Mallorca por abrfercob, en Flickr


Playa de Alcudia, Mallorca por abrfercob, en Flickr


Playa de Alcudia, Mallorca por abrfercob, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AF019112 por nonsuchphoto, en Flickr



Arab Baths por appletvss, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Place where NOT to go on bike  của Tomáš a Honza, trên Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gordiola Glass factory - Mallorca por islandpictureframing, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Es Pontás por mbmayorka, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wjhleonard/13665878115/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I marcha cicloturista de Kumulus por kumulusactiveworld, en Flickr


I marcha cicloturista de Kumulus por kumulusactiveworld, en Flickr


I marcha cicloturista de Kumulus por kumulusactiveworld, en Flickr


I marcha cicloturista de Kumulus por kumulusactiveworld, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/wjhleonard/13650567815/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wjhleonard/13650566483/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

551_Mallorca_Cala_Barques por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


552_Mallorca_Cala_Barques por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


547_Mallorca_Cala_Barques por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


548_Mallorca_Cala_Barques por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

515_Mallorca_Cala_Romantica por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


557_Mallorca_Cala_Barques por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Castellitx por FelipGV, en Flickr


359_Mallorca_Artà por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

455_Mallorca_Palma por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


458_Mallorca_Palma por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


461_Mallorca_Palma por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


420_Mallorca_Palma por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

152_Mallorca_Valldemossa por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


216_Mallorca_Valldemossa por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


229_Mallorca_Sineu por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


151_Mallorca_Felanitx por Peter Knöferl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Terreza Museo de Can Morey de Santmarti por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Terreza Museo de Can Morey de Santmarti por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


DSC_7485 por nadjled, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/newrisingsun/13744687013/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tren Soller, Roter Blitz por bayernphoto, en Flickr


Tren Soller, Roter Blitz por bayernphoto, en Flickr


Mallorca, Soller im Morgenlicht por bayernphoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca, Port Soller por bayernphoto, en Flickr


Mallorca, Port Soller por bayernphoto, en Flickr


Mallorca, Port Soller por bayernphoto, en Flickr


Mallorca, Port Soller por bayernphoto, en Flickr


Mallorca, Port Soller por bayernphoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca, Tramuntana Gebirge por bayernphoto, en Flickr


Mallorca, Orangen por bayernphoto, en Flickr


Mallorca, Finca, Fruehling por bayernphoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca, Llucalcari por bayernphoto, en Flickr


Mallorca, Fruehling por bayernphoto, en Flickr


Mallorca, Fornalutx por bayernphoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca, Valldemossa por bayernphoto, en Flickr


Mallorca, Valldemossa por bayernphoto, en Flickr



Mallorca, Valldemossa por bayernphoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma, Kathedrale por bayernphoto, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por Kingsley's Ministry, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por Kingsley's Ministry, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cathedral & Harbour of Palma por T180985, en Flickr


Cafe in the Sunshine por T180985, en Flickr


Castle of Palma por T180985, en Flickr


City of Palma por T180985, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta Negra. Abril 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Punta Negra. Abril 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Punta Negra. Abril 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Punta Negra. Abril 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Punta Negra. Abril 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Sea side por ©shanebusto, en Flickr


Mallorca Sea side por ©shanebusto, en Flickr


Mallorca Sea side por ©shanebusto, en Flickr


Mallorca Sea side por ©shanebusto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Patio de museo J. Torrens LLadó por Toni Rodríguez, en Flickr


Patio Palma de Mallorca por Toni Rodríguez, en Flickr


Patio Palma de Mallorca por Toni Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ZX_20140314_427 por ZHU Xi, en Flickr


ZX_20140314_425 por ZHU Xi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ruta de Calas por Cala D'Or por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Ruta de Calas por Cala D'Or por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Ruta de Calas por Cala D'Or por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Ruta de Calas por Cala D'Or por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Ruta de Calas por Cala D'Or por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El Mago/ Portals Vells. Abril 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


El Mago/ Portals Vells. Abril 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Couple por c h r i s h, en Flickr


Hotel Tres por c h r i s h, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por H2D2, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13825902075/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13826609764/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13826318913/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

cap fermentor por herbacae, en Flickr3


cap fermentor silhouette por herbacae, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca por medusa_przemo, en Flickr


Can Casasayas (1908-1910) y Pensión Menorquina (1909-1911) por Suzuki_Vitara_X90, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful valdemossa, mallorca vii por ravifotografix, en Flickr


beautiful valdemossa, mallorca xiii por ravifotografix, en Flickr


beautiful valdemossa, mallorca ix por ravifotografix, en Flickr


beautiful valdemossa, mallorca vi por ravifotografix, en Flickr


beautiful valdemossa, mallorca xi por ravifotografix, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Santuari de Monti-Sion. Porreres. Mallorca por Fco. Javier García, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Aeromallorca 0087 por Sebas Adrover, en Flickr


Aeromallorca 0085 por Sebas Adrover, en Flickr


Aeromallorca 0035 por Sebas Adrover, en Flickr


Aeromallorca 0038 por Sebas Adrover, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Aeromallorca 0016 por Sebas Adrover, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sa Calobra por MARKRYDERBRAND, en Flickr


Sa Calobra por MARKRYDERBRAND, en Flickr


coll baix, alcúdia por Morfheos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa de Son Real por Toni Rodríguez, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/imagenes_v/13930399953/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Castillo bellver at night por David S.M., en Flickr


mallorca-65 por Vikings40, en Flickr


Mirador del Hotel Horizonte por hola-amic.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Suit & Tie // Palma de Mallorca // 002 por Alex8677, en Flickr


mallorca-61 por Vikings40, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mallorca-9 por Vikings40, en Flickr


mallorca-33 por Vikings40, en Flickr


mallorca-34 por Vikings40, en Flickr


mallorca-47 por Vikings40, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/icke_74/13920961594/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Procession por Kakadu, en Flickr


Procession por Kakadu, en Flickr


Procession por Kakadu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Procession por Kakadu, en Flickr


Maria por Kakadu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SOLLER 2 PALMA 100414 por DavidsTransportPix, en Flickr


SOLLER 4 PALMA 100414 por DavidsTransportPix, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SOLLER TRAM 3 SOLLER 070414 por DavidsTransportPix, en Flickr


SOLLER TRAM 22 PORT DE SOLLER 070414 por DavidsTransportPix, en Flickr


SOLLER TRAM 24 PORT DE SOLLER 070414 por DavidsTransportPix, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

EMT 241 4142GLX PALMA 100414 por DavidsTransportPix, en Flickr


EMT 094 1924BNG PALMA 100414 por DavidsTransportPix, en Flickr


CITY SIGHTSEEING ESPANA 1075GYN PALMA 100414 por DavidsTransportPix, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TIB 81.11 PALMA 100414 por DavidsTransportPix, en Flickr


TIB 32 9819DPC PALMA 100414 por DavidsTransportPix, en Flickr


TIB 3 3919FKT PALMA 100414 por DavidsTransportPix, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Costa Pacifica por terryburgess, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13920017975/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13896906362/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca (LEPA-PMI) por TheWaldo64, en Flickr



Palma de Mallorca (LEPA-PMI) por TheWaldo64, en Flickr



Palma de Mallorca (LEPA-PMI) por TheWaldo64, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca (LEPA-PMI) por TheWaldo64, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma Nova por xmounard, en Flickr


Sin título por mateu.girart, en Flickr


Sunset at the Cap por *Light Painting*, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por Pawel Mielko 300k+ views, thanx!, en Flickr


Playa de Formentor por Pawel Mielko 300k+ views, thanx!, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_6194 por diwiesign, en Flickr


IMG_7118 por diwiesign, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5242 por diwiesign, en Flickr


IMG_5285 por diwiesign, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Catedral desde el Museu del Baluart por Hedrael, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5401013257/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


_mg_7013 por Miguel Parra, en Flickr



05junio07 por Miguel Parra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por Pawel Mielko 300k+ views, thanx!, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Panorama_Plaça Pollença por Miquel Salas EA6QN, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sunset over Port de Pollenca por slack---line, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/filbyfilms/5204688997/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5202199422/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vongerman/5115409600/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vongerman/5114803245/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Stranden vid Hotel Col d'or por svensmail, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_by_Marion_Hassold-Tag01-15 por Finvara, en Flickr


Mallorca_by_Marion_Hassold-Tag01-29 por Finvara, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/artilive/13942115942/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/artilive/13942117181/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marina 8 por Song-to-the-Siren, en Flickr


Marina 9 por Song-to-the-Siren, en Flickr


Marina 14 por Song-to-the-Siren, en Flickr


Marina 11 por Song-to-the-Siren, en Flickr


Marina Reflections por Song-to-the-Siren, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PalmaVela_MartinezStudio140430nm_6240 por Infosailing, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Crique St Vicenc - Mallorca - Baléares - Espagne por Démocrite, atomiste dérouté, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Callejeando por Mallorca por Dark Scream, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PORTALS NOUS por alejandro.dior, en Flickr





PORTALS NOUS por alejandro.dior, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Can Carafí i Ca l'Almirall por esta_ahi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca, 2 de mayo 2014 por heltunik, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0734 por henning.wenk, en Flickr


IMG_0857 por henning.wenk, en Flickr


IMG_0257 por henning.wenk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0344 por henning.wenk, en Flickr


IMG_0413 por henning.wenk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_9042 por henning.wenk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_3845 por the kib, en Flickr


IMG_8858 por henning.wenk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PalmaVela_140502mm3298.jpg por Infosailing, en Flickr


DSC_3817 por the kib, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenu/14087574652/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Macarelleta por Miguel__Escobar, en Flickr


Cala Macarelleta por Miguel__Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La belleza por heltunik, en Flickr


PALMA DE MALLORCA por vicparisi, en Flickr


ARQUITETURA ANTIGA por vicparisi, en Flickr


ILHA MALLORCA A MAIOR por vicparisi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/shanazyusuf/13897071488/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PalmaVela_MartinezStudio140503nm_5787.jpg por Infosailing, en Flickr


PalmaVela_MartinezStudio140503nm_6001.jpg por Infosailing, en Flickr


PalmaVela_MartinezStudio140503nm_5993.jpg por Infosailing, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Practicando con aplicaciones por Icegirl2, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alcudia, Mallorca por Schmueser, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Feria Nautica III por Dark Scream, en Flickr


Feria Nautica 2014 "Mallorca por Dark Scream, en Flickr


La Seu por Dark Scream, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Magaluf, Mallorca por antoskabar, en Flickr


Magaluf, Mallorca por antoskabar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14094759585/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14094746655/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca modernista por anthoone, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

[4 x 13 ist zweitausend 14] Wald & Wiese VI (Urlaubs-Edition) por Sebastian | knipsr.de, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates from Mallorca


thanks


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14163234715/sizes/l/in/photostream/


070815_Vacaciones 2007 Mallorca_053 por Tranbel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13975746808/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13975848957/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14162476145/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14159707542/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle de Valldemossa, Mallorca. por superpitufo72, en Flickr


Calles de Valldemossa por superpitufo72, en Flickr



Calle de Valldemossa, Mallorca. por superpitufo72, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Paisaje por superpitufo72, en Flickr


Panoramica Santa Ponsa Calvia por superpitufo72, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca por Fco. Javier García, en Flickr





Palma de Mallorca por Fco. Javier García, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca por Fco. Javier García, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por Fco. Javier García, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por Fco. Javier García, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2014 5 014 por IgoDigital, en Flickr



Mallorca 2014 5 021 por IgoDigital, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 5 022 por IgoDigital, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2014 6 023 por IgoDigital, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 6 025 por IgoDigital, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 6 026 por IgoDigital, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Men_herbst_mallorca_10 por universaltravel, en Flickr


Men_herbst_mallorca_11 por universaltravel, en Flickr


Men_herbst_mallorca_17 por universaltravel, en Flickr


Men_herbst_mallorca_21 por universaltravel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Men_herbst_mallorca_06 por universaltravel, en Flickr


Men_herbst_mallorca_13 por universaltravel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Men_herbst_mallorca_22 por universaltravel, en Flickr


Men_herbst_mallorca_02 por universaltravel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MJW_2014_429 por universaltravel, en Flickr



MJW_2014_430 por universaltravel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MJW_2014_438 por universaltravel, en Flickr


MJW_2014_443 por universaltravel, en Flickr


MJW_2014_446 por universaltravel, en Flickr


MJW_2014_456 por universaltravel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MJW_2014_355 por universaltravel, en Flickr


MJW_2014_413 por universaltravel, en Flickr


MJW_2014_372 por universaltravel, en Flickr


MJW_2014_356 por universaltravel, en Flickr


MJW_2014_360 por universaltravel, en Flickr


MJW_2014_371 por universaltravel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 14 por Leith_al, en Flickr



Porto Soller sunset 1 por I.H.Snaps, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Tuent 1 por I.H.Snaps, en Flickr


Puig Major and Cuber reservoir from Alfabia ridge por I.H.Snaps, en Flickr


Porto Soller from the top por I.H.Snaps, en Flickr


Porto Soller por I.H.Snaps, en Flickr


View of Puig Major from near the top por I.H.Snaps, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Yachts por Graham`s pics, en Flickr


A beautiful sheltered beach on the east coast of Majorca por Graham`s pics, en Flickr


Yacht 'Northern Star' por Graham`s pics, en Flickr


Port Soller with the stunning Yacht 'Northern Star' in the foreground por Graham`s pics, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma horse and coach por I.H.Snaps, en Flickr+


Palma Entrance por I.H.Snaps, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por Fco. Javier García, en Flickr



Palma de Mallorca por Fco. Javier García, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cruise Barcelona-Marseille-Palma por kasia.hein.peters, en Flickr


Cruise Barcelona-Marseille-Palma por kasia.hein.peters, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puig de Sant Marti Panorama por Gerd Kohlmus, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por Sergio Mallardo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/wjhleonard/14027072020/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wjhleonard/14213530694/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wjhleonard/14027118517/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0919 por fransbos, en Flickr


IMG_0899 por fransbos, en Flickr


IMG_0800 por fransbos, en Flickr


IMG_0727 por fransbos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0974 por fransbos, en Flickr


IMG_0933 por fransbos, en Flickr


IMG_0985 por fransbos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1384 por fransbos, en Flickr


IMG_1249 por fransbos, en Flickr


IMG_1222 por fransbos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ILES BALEARES - Majorque - Cala Comtessa por pleymo_05, en Flickr


ILES BALEARES - Majorque - Cala Comtessa por pleymo_05, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/heizfeiz/14210987495/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/heizfeiz/14024335469/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/heizfeiz/14024402460/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/heizfeiz/14231181313/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/heizfeiz/14024345258/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gigiush/14226397113/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma La Rambla por I.H.Snaps, en Flickr


Palma Placa Major por I.H.Snaps, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Morning tram Porto Soller por I.H.Snaps, en Flickr



Porto Soller beach in the morning por I.H.Snaps, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Shallow waters por Graham`s pics, en Flickr


Mallorca por Tom.Brodie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mountains | Mallorca por Tom.Brodie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

32 Copa del Rey Mapfre por PhotoGallery / FotoGalería, en Flickr


32 Copa del Rey Mapfre por PhotoGallery / FotoGalería, en Flickr


32 Copa del Rey Mapfre por PhotoGallery / FotoGalería, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

32 Copa del Rey Mapfre por PhotoGallery / FotoGalería, en Flickr


32 Copa del Rey Mapfre por PhotoGallery / FotoGalería, en Flickr




32 COPA DEL REY MAPFRE 2013 por PhotoGallery / FotoGalería, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Made in Mallorca. por Cristian Polo fotos, en Flickr



Iluminada por luisferrarino, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1130335 por snommiS kraM, en Flickr



P1130344 por snommiS kraM, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma 161 por Sebas Adrover, en Flickr


Palma 240 por Sebas Adrover, en Flickr


Palma 252 por Sebas Adrover, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ILHA COM CASTELO por vicparisi, en Flickr


9/365 por ConPixel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ARQUITETURA ÚNICA por vicparisi, en Flickr


ARQUITETURA ÚNICA por vicparisi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Freemason? por 1Q89, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC02799 por brantgrifka, en Flickr


DSC02701 por brantgrifka, en Flickr


DSC02749 por brantgrifka, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14201834666/sizes/l/in/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14224746104/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14224766314/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14038317428/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Port Blanc openingparty © eventone.es-7744 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


Port Blanc openingparty © eventone.es-7389 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


Port Blanc openingparty © eventone.es-7387 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


Port Blanc openingparty © eventone.es-7384 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


Port Blanc openingparty © eventone.es-7379 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/harris_architects_and_designers/14033577770









https://www.flickr.com/photos/harris_architects_and_designers/6202695205/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Belmond La Residencia. Deià, Mallorca. por Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr


Belmond La Residencia & Deià, Mallorca. por Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr


Belmond La Residencia & Deià, Mallorca. por Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Museo Fundación Juan March_Hasselblad por ksadjina, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0056 por westalker, en Flickr


Port D'Alcudia por Beccy Melling, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14096902528/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14281497632/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14282714384/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14096565078/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14096585040/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hausimhof/14096075369/sizes/l/in/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hausimhof/14280727552/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hausimhof/14279409571/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hausimhof/14096075369/sizes/l/in/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hausimhof/14280727552/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hausimhof/14279409571/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tour of Mallorca 2014-12 por luislitze, en Flickr


Tour of Mallorca 2014-13 por luislitze, en Flickr


Tour of Mallorca 2014-11 por luislitze, en Flickr


Tour of Mallorca 2014-15 por luislitze, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tour of Mallorca 2014-9 por luislitze, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fernbritton/14046634849/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Tour of Mallorca 2014-8 por luislitze, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bikeadelic Racing Team por makzone73 / Marcello, en Flickr



IMG_0038 por westalker, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14277129524/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14090965460/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alcudia por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


Alcudia por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


Alcudia por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr



Alcudia por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Just past Alcudia por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


Just past Alcudia por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


Just past Alcudia por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Port De Soller por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


Port De Soller por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr



Port De Soller por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


Port De Soller por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2014 por henning.wenk, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por henning.wenk, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por henning.wenk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2014 por henning.wenk, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por henning.wenk, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por henning.wenk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Trapa/ Torre de en Basset por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


La Trapa/ Torre de en Basset por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr



La Trapa/ Torre de en Basset por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Banyalbufar por renemezger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca por renemezger, en Flickr


Portixol twilight por David S.M., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sarah_v_e/14286513221/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sarah_v_e/14103231448/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sarah_v_e/14266783246/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sarah_v_e/14103222259/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorca 2014-46 por doogee23, en Flickr



Majorca 2014-44 por doogee23, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Peurto Pollensa por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


Peurto Pollensa por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


Peurto Pollensa por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma from the mountain por I.H.Snaps, en Flickr


----------



## alaroner (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations for the pics, they are lush!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

#palma #Mallorca #spain #playa #casas #mar #bluelove #photolove por eduardoenriqueroller, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

WAR-204 por lasiestaagency, en Flickr


WAR-270 por lasiestaagency, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/michawha/14334800736/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por Precious Veal, en Flickr


Mallorca por Precious Veal, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Valldemossa por Precious Veal, en Flickr


Valldemossa por Precious Veal, en Flickr


Valldemossa por Precious Veal, en Flickr


Valldemossa por Precious Veal, en Flickr


Royal Carthusian Monastery por Precious Veal, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Royal Carthusian Monastery por Precious Veal, en Flickr


Sin título por Precious Veal, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bullfighting Stadium por Precious Veal, en Flickr



Bullfighting Stadium por Precious Veal, en Flickr


Bullfighting Stadium por Precious Veal, en Flickr


Bullfighting Stadium por Precious Veal, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cathedral of Santa Maria of Palma por Frenkieb, en Flickr


Cathedral of Santa Maria of Palma por Frenkieb, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Miró por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


Cartoixa de Valldemossa por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


Cartoixa de Valldemossa por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


Cartoixa de Valldemossa por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Valldemosa por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


Valldemosa por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


Valldemosa por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bellver Castle por Precious Veal, en Flickr


Palma Harbor por Precious Veal, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por jeroenniesen, en Flickr


Sin título por jeroenniesen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/michawha/14350155784/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr



Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr



Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr



Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/juamont/14321699536/sizes/l/in/photostream/


2970 Palma de Mallorca Spanien 17-12-2014 Kopie por roschmaus, en Flickr


16 - Despedida de Mallorca por Eneas - Pedro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

5 - Baleares por Eneas - Pedro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Old town Porto Colom por mallorcahouses.com, en Flickr


Porto Colom por mallorcahouses.com, en Flickr


Llaut por mallorcahouses.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Llaut por mallorcahouses.com, en Flickr


Old town Porto Colom por mallorcahouses.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Porto Colom por mallorcahouses.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/maytevidri/14355810013/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/maytevidri/14335640343/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14145904068/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14145901909/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14145951850/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14309424756/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Mondrago, Mallorca por mallorcahouses.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2014-06-01 XIII motor retro mallorca-44b por sebastian musto, en Flickr


2014-06-01 XIII motor retro mallorca-22b por sebastian musto, en Flickr


2014-06-01 XIII motor retro mallorca-58b por sebastian musto, en Flickr


2014-06-01 XIII motor retro mallorca-36b por sebastian musto, en Flickr


2014-06-01 XIII motor retro mallorca-60b por sebastian musto, en Flickr


2014-06-01 XIII motor retro mallorca-7b por sebastian musto, en Flickr


2014-06-01 XIII motor retro mallorca-2b por sebastian musto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por HugoFrings, en Flickr


Auf dem Weg zum Kloster Lluc Mallorca por HugoFrings, en Flickr


Mittagszeit (Siesta) por HugoFrings, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/christians_bilder/14140674560/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/christians_bilder/14326640564/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/christians_bilder/14140715650/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/christians_bilder/14304215966/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/christians_bilder/14140645259/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14317490602/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Santa Ponsa beach por MiChaH, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_20140607_183555 por nico.wernli, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14402505123/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14200476048/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pollenca, Carrer Monti-Sion por Malcolm Surgenor, en Flickr


Pollenca from Ma-10 por Malcolm Surgenor, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Tuent por Malcolm Surgenor, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mazoch/14382870104/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mazoch/14380477581/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mazoch/14197885498/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mazoch/14198017457/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_20140530_210303 por bryan_saylor, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/amylaughinghouse/14196388570/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/amylaughinghouse/14382943465/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/amylaughinghouse/14403121723/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/amylaughinghouse/14381992314/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/amylaughinghouse/14381526092/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Walking tour of Historic Palma de Mallorca por RyanPGilpin, en Flickr


Walking tour of Historic Palma de Mallorca por RyanPGilpin, en Flickr


Walking tour of Historic Palma de Mallorca por RyanPGilpin, en Flickr


Walking tour of Historic Palma de Mallorca por RyanPGilpin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Walking tour of Historic Palma de Mallorca por RyanPGilpin, en Flickr


Walking tour of Historic Palma de Mallorca por RyanPGilpin, en Flickr


Palma, Mallorca; Spain por jules_firstclasshonours, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Walking tour of Historic Palma de Mallorca por RyanPGilpin, en Flickr


Walking tour of Historic Palma de Mallorca por RyanPGilpin, en Flickr


Walking tour of Historic Palma de Mallorca por RyanPGilpin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma, Mallorca; Spain por jules_firstclasshonours, en Flickr


Mallorca; Spain por jules_firstclasshonours, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma, Mallorca; Spain por jules_firstclasshonours, en Flickr


Palma, Mallorca; Spain por jules_firstclasshonours, en Flickr


Palma, Mallorca; Spain por jules_firstclasshonours, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

08-1406 Mallorca (20) por Rincon Castellano, en Flickr


13-1406 Mallorca (33) por Rincon Castellano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Moltó. Costeando de Cala Agulla a Cala Lliteras por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Cala Moltó. Costeando de Cala Agulla a Cala Lliteras por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Cala Moltó. Costeando de Cala Agulla a Cala Lliteras por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Cala Moltó. Costeando de Cala Agulla a Cala Lliteras por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala S'almunia y Caló des Moro. Junio 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Cala S'almunia y Caló des Moro. Junio 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Cala S'almunia y Caló des Moro. Junio 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Cala S'almunia y Caló des Moro. Junio 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2971 Palma de Mallorca Spanien 17-12-2013 Kopie por roschmaus, en Flickr


2992 Palma de Mallorca Spanien 17-12-2013 Kopie por roschmaus, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alley por lasard, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LaGranja1 por Kat Eliot, en Flickr


La Granja por MiChaH, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorka por x-oph, en Flickr


Alcudia por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


_MG_4292.jpg por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


Alcudia por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


Alcudia por PriceyBoy2010, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ramaders 366 por Sebas Adrover, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa de Palma por lasard, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Stairs por lasard, en Flickr


Palma por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ses Covetes, Mallorca por parafernalia123, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

View of Bassa de Son Net from La Reserva del Puig de Galatzó. Photo taken with a Canon IXUS8515 Compact Camera in Puigpunyent, Mallorca, Balearic Islands, Spain.©2014 por VictorMLazaro, en Flickr


Valldemossa por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/amylaughinghouse/14382942355/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/amylaughinghouse/14196344968/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelbelichtung/14217522680/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelbelichtung/14400767981/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca-18 por volanthevist [Jere & Gemma], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC-048.jpg por guibe80, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC-136.jpg por guibe80, en Flickr


DSC-133.jpg por guibe80, en Flickr


DSC-135.jpg por guibe80, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC-109.jpg por guibe80, en Flickr


DSC-116.jpg por guibe80, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Modern Architecture In Mallorca por Duncan Rawlinson. Duncan.co, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

09-03-13-56-19-2014-DSCN9866 por Antoinette Rainoldi, en Flickr


06-04-10-43-10-2014-DSCN8028 por Antoinette Rainoldi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

23-02-16-18-44-2014-DSCN9048 por Antoinette Rainoldi, en Flickr


26-04-10-01-16-2014-DSCN8841 por Antoinette Rainoldi, en Flickr


26-04-09-48-48-2014-DSCN8829 por Antoinette Rainoldi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala D'Or, Mallorca por rachhwilby, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

double post


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14404333901/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Bona por Chris Parker2012, en Flickr


Porto Cristo por Chris Parker2012, en Flickr


Cala Bona por Chris Parker2012, en Flickr


Porto Cristo por Chris Parker2012, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Bona por Chris Parker2012, en Flickr


Porto Cristo por Chris Parker2012, en Flickr


Porto Cristo por Chris Parker2012, en Flickr


Porto Cristo por Chris Parker2012, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Porto Cristo por Chris Parker2012, en Flickr


Porto Cristo por Chris Parker2012, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from Mallorca :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

thanks fo the nice comment


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por STEFFEN EGLY, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SolWaveHouse #LiveWave CarlosJean © eventone.es-0963 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


SolWaveHouse #LiveWave CarlosJean © eventone.es-0897 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


SolWaveHouse #LiveWave CarlosJean © eventone.es-9996 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca, Spain View por projectatticus, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca-4102 por Joop v Dijken, en Flickr


Mallorca-4095 por Joop v Dijken, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca-3894 por Joop v Dijken, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca-3972 por Joop v Dijken, en Flickr


Mallorca-3976 por Joop v Dijken, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Scenic, the resport of Puerto Pollensa, Mallorca por egcc, en Flickr


Scenic, the resport of Puerto Pollensa, Mallorca por egcc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Beach por AliciaCalafat, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por saturndrummer2009, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fernbritton/14239478765/sizes/l/in/photostream/


mallorcan landscape por Anastàssia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa de Formentor. Junio 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Playa de Formentor. Junio 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Mallorca, Spain por morten.spenner.9, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0341 por alicjakeyz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Palma Nova por ceiling, en Flickr


Mallorca Palma Nova por ceiling, en Flickr


Mallorca Palma Nova por ceiling, en Flickr


Mallorca Palma Nova por ceiling, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Palma Nova por ceiling, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puig de Galatzó por munkt0n, en Flickr


IMG_5146_1 por Anastàssia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al atardecer en Mallorca por cositasspb, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Murta ( Pollença) Junio 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Cala Murta ( Pollença) Junio 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Cala Murta ( Pollença) Junio 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Cala Murta ( Pollença) Junio 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Cala Murta ( Pollença) Junio 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Murta ( Pollença) Junio 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


Cala Murta ( Pollença) Junio 2014 por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


Mallorca por ikh-luxuryrental, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca-14_19 por Eispanzer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca-14_15 por Eispanzer, en Flickr


Mallorca 390 por henkkuipers, en Flickr


Mallorca-14_38 por Eispanzer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 242 por henkkuipers, en Flickr


Europe 2014 Flickr-297 por mike.molony, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mediterranean Charm por Gareth Wray Photography -Thanks = 2 Million Hits, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Deià por maryrocmallorca, en Flickr


Cala Estellencs por maryrocmallorca, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14456752372/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14271483348/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SORRENTO por Dutch shipspotter, en Flickr


VISEMAR ONE por Dutch shipspotter, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALMA DE MALLORCA, SPAIN por Dutch shipspotter, en Flickr


PALMA DE MALLORCA, SPAIN por Dutch shipspotter, en Flickr


LIBERTY OF THE SEAS por Dutch shipspotter, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Playa de Muro (Alcudia), Mallorca por derTetris, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Aussicht am Cap Formentor por blaueflosse, en Flickr


Aussicht am Cap Formentor por blaueflosse, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Palma Nova por ceiling, en Flickr


Mallorca Palma Nova por ceiling, en Flickr


Mallorca Palma Nova por ceiling, en Flickr


Mallorca Palma Nova por ceiling, en Flickr


Mallorca Palma Nova por ceiling, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alcudia beach- Mallorca por Nataliefr, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

#aniGersario IgersMallorca. Excursión Tren Sóller y Calobra. por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


#aniGersario IgersMallorca. Excursión Tren Sóller y Calobra. por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


#aniGersario IgersMallorca. Excursión Tren Sóller y Calobra. por @laplayeraN1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1960 por reinbreu, en Flickr


IMG_1777 por reinbreu, en Flickr


IMG_1956 por reinbreu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1595 por reinbreu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Mondrago por sophiehep, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Holiday por semitoo, en Flickr


Holiday por semitoo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Arta por sophiehep, en Flickr


Shutterfly... ahem por sophiehep, en Flickr


Bicicleta por sophiehep, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Arta Views por sophiehep, en Flickr


Little Buildings por sophiehep, en Flickr


View por sophiehep, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

paradise por Nathan Congleton, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/trudy_en_richard/14293515729/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/trudy_en_richard/14293521849/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/trudy_en_richard/14478883892/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/trudy_en_richard/14293695737/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/trudy_en_richard/14293699017/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/trudy_en_richard/14293499510/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/trudy_en_richard/14457027986/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/trudy_en_richard/14293506460/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bonaire. Views to Pollensa bay por josemartinmorillo, en Flickr



My viewings por josemartinmorillo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14513572084/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14513565514/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14511618371/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El Momento…. S'ESTANYOL (Mallorca) por Toni - Oliver, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palacio de la Almudaina por ®€gî, en Flickr


Pallaciacio de la Almudaina por ®€gî, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por richardpardog, en Flickr


LUC_2010 por luchisomoza, en Flickr


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome!

Thank you "El-Palmesano"

I stayed on Ibiza in 2000, but Mallorca i never visited.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ so you shoud!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

016A8079 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A8034 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A8048 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

016A8145 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A8135 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

016A7953 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7965 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7976 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7973 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

016A7930 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7942 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr



016A7934 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

016A7916 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7917 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7837-Bearbeitet por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

016A7725 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7755 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7760 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7764 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7779 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

016A7702 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7707 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7710 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

016A7581 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7627 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7675 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

016A7490 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7491 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7512 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A7496 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por rochatyniec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ED0_2262a por gorbelabda, en Flickr


ED0_2226a por gorbelabda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Panorama_009 por gorbelabda, en Flickr


Panorama_007 por gorbelabda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSCF3778.jpg por Alexey P, en Flickr


DSCF3750.jpg por Alexey P, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ED0_2740a por gorbelabda, en Flickr


ED0_2516a por gorbelabda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/m_del_pilar_click202/14346506458/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/michnus76/14528638865/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Monastir De Lluc por pencer, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/msc-photodesign/7353916272/sizes/l/in/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/michnus76/14347631850/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/m4g101/7351013578/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Santuari de Santa Maria de Lluc por Lens Daemmi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

View over Old Town from City Walls - Alcudia - Mallorca - Spain por Adam Jones, Ph.D. - Global Photo Archive, en Flickr


Street Scene - Alcudia - Mallorca - Spain - 01 por Adam Jones, Ph.D. - Global Photo Archive, en Flickr


Street Scene - Alcudia - Mallorca - Spain - 02 por Adam Jones, Ph.D. - Global Photo Archive, en Flickr


Facade of Sant Jaume Church - Alcudia - Mallorca - Spain por Adam Jones, Ph.D. - Global Photo Archive, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Santa Ponsa por MiChaH, en Flickr


waiting for the boat por MiChaH, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/14504090356/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/14527183205/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/14340556190/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca-093 por delawega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca-068 por delawega, en Flickr



Mallorca-073 por delawega, en Flickr


Mallorca-074 por delawega, en Flickr



Mallorca-009 por delawega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca-057 por delawega, en Flickr


Mallorca-055 por delawega, en Flickr


Mallorca-051 por delawega, en Flickr



Mallorca-049 por delawega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

WP_20140626_15_41_54_Pro por otakuchen, en Flickr


WP_20140626_17_13_26_Pro por otakuchen, en Flickr


WP_20140626_17_09_53_Pro por otakuchen, en Flickr


WP_20140626_17_09_47_Pro por otakuchen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSCF9103 por otakuchen, en Flickr


DSCF9093 por otakuchen, en Flickr


DSCF9081 por otakuchen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Portocolom IV por Michael Behrens, en Flickr


Portocolom I por Michael Behrens, en Flickr


Estampa del pasado. por raul gonza|ez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por sreography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca por danifly82, en Flickr


La Seu por onepic_hdr, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

image por schun.oi, en Flickr


image por schun.oi, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yorga2011/14594475993/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Santuari de Sant Salvador - Mallorca - (510 m über NN) por okrakaro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

"MI JARDIN" JARDINES DE SOLLER -MALLORCA- por Alvaro Framis Sarria, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca-02 por Hrumkorf, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma pano -017 por [urlhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]Sebas Adrover[/url], en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/judithcurco/14367067020/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

#palma #mallorca #avión #viaje #cic #vistas #aéreas #ala #nubes #cielo por Ignacio221, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Porto Colom por mallorcahouses.com, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14364840878/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14528455526/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma De Mallorca Harbour por garybembridge, en Flickr

Palma De Mallorca Harbour por garybembridge, en Flickr


Palma De Mallorca Harbour por garybembridge, en Flickr


Palma De Mallorca Harbour por garybembridge, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lady in Red por derScheuch, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/shanazyusuf/14544824775/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shanazyusuf/14541451131/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

016A8365 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A8385 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A8396 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A8405 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

016A8277 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A8289 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


016A8281 por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P6277818.jpg por irkaltza1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20120704143225-G0101771 por Trip on Sport, en Flickr


20120704112122-G0010131 por Trip on Sport, en Flickr


20120704131222-G0060980 por Trip on Sport, en Flickr


20140410134037-DSC_6949 por Trip on Sport, en Flickr



20140407135119-DSC_6558 por Trip on Sport, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20140407130833-DSC_6418 por Trip on Sport, en Flickr


20120704143022-G0101648 por Trip on Sport, en Flickr


20140408115737-DSC_6663 por Trip on Sport, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20140405114952-DSC_6124 por Trip on Sport, en Flickr


20140406121543-DSC_6280 por Trip on Sport, en Flickr


20140406121320-DSC_6275 por Trip on Sport, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Porto Christo - Mallorca por abhisekbit, en Flickr


Can Pastilla - Mallorca por abhisekbit, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14580426625/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14394005437/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

016A8370-Bearbeitet por JörgFoto64, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

San Fermin por bocatacalamares, en Flickr


IMG_1130 por kleinfreund, en Flickr


IMG_1115 por kleinfreund, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorca 2014 por whitedebbie.t21, en Flickr


Majorca 2014 por whitedebbie.t21, en Flickr


Majorca 2014 por whitedebbie.t21, en Flickr


Majorca 2014 por whitedebbie.t21, en Flickr



Majorca 2014 por whitedebbie.t21, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Majorca 2014 por whitedebbie.t21, en Flickr


Majorca 2014 por whitedebbie.t21, en Flickr

Majorca 2014 por whitedebbie.t21, en Flickr



Majorca 2014 por whitedebbie.t21, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mediterranean Charm por Gareth Wray Photography -Thanks = 2 Million Hits, en Flickr


Santa Ponsa - Majorca por Gareth Wray Photography -Thanks = 2 Million Hits, en Flickr


Our Moment por Gareth Wray Photography -Thanks = 2 Million Hits, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Port de Soller panorama from Es Faro por Mark Dyer @ Island Picture Framing, en Flickr


Majorca2014-48.jpg por adamfrunski, en Flickr


Eastern Majorca por pvaziri, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Majorca por willwixon, en Flickr


Palma de Majorca por willwixon, en Flickr


Palma de Majorca por willwixon, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma por Frenkieb, en Flickr


Palma por Frenkieb, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Sumer Pride 2014 por Anita Bort, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por vanto5 (a few days away), en Flickr


Transbordament a S'Enllaç (Mallorca) por Bernat Borràs, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sunset at Portals Nous, Mallorca, Spain 2012 por maxplx, en Flickr


Mallorca , Sunst-serie , 1-76/1572 por roba66, en Flickr


Panorama Felanitx, Mallorca por rubenminyo, en Flickr


Sailing in Mallorca Bay, Spain por ladyloneranger, en Flickr









view-source:https://www.flickr.com/photos/hausimhof/14280727552/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/steffen_faradi/5841222685/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2014 por Cycling Destinations, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por Cycling Destinations, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por Cycling Destinations, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma, cathedral por MiChaH, en Flickr


Palma, cathedral por MiChaH, en Flickr


Palma, cathedral por MiChaH, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PALMA NOVA, MALLORCA. por FRANK O'NEILL, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC00942 por heinrich_haberstock, en Flickr


DSC00937 por heinrich_haberstock, en Flickr


DSC00925 por heinrich_haberstock, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC01097 por heinrich_haberstock, en Flickr


DSC_7524 por heinrich_haberstock, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC01176 por heinrich_haberstock, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC00831 por heinrich_haberstock, en Flickr


DSC_7354 por heinrich_haberstock, en Flickr


DSC_7355 por heinrich_haberstock, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Restaurante Bar Lounge Tramuntana por Hotel Costa Azul, la mar de música, en Flickr


Restaurante Bar Lounge Tramuntana por Hotel Costa Azul, la mar de música, en Flickr


P1000109 por heinrich_haberstock, en Flickr


DSC_7263 por heinrich_haberstock, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma Sunset/Night por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


Palma Sunset/Night por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mediterranean por DJ Carlos Araya, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca por Veine Bleue., en Flickr


Mallorca por Veine Bleue., en Flickr



Mallorca por Veine Bleue., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Castell Son Claret Showcooking Zaranda by Fernando P.Arellano 02jul14 © eventONE.es-0211 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


Castell Son Claret Showcooking Zaranda by Fernando P.Arellano 02jul14 © eventONE.es-0205 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


Castell Son Claret Showcooking Zaranda by Fernando P.Arellano 02jul14 © eventONE.es-0209 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


Castell Son Claret Showcooking Zaranda by Fernando P.Arellano 02jul14 © eventONE.es-0206 por eventONE.es, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca por JeffJordan, en Flickr


Palma de Mallorca por JeffJordan, en Flickr


Velero Sedov. por Toni Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_2601 por fabio longoni2013, en Flickr


DSC_2585 por fabio longoni2013, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_8256 por Romeo Ene, en Flickr


DSC_8505 por Romeo Ene, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1U3A3779a por SchadePhoto, en Flickr


1U3A3820a por SchadePhoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/isazetaphotography/14780332104/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMGP8601 por craghack, en Flickr


Mallorca por Marcelo Cañoles Hapette, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stuart_murphy/14597323238/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca a vista de pájaro por Palma Shooter, en Flickr




Mallorca a vista de pájaro por Palma Shooter, en Flickr


Mallorca a vista de pájaro por Palma Shooter, en Flickr


Mallorca a vista de pájaro por Palma Shooter, en Flickr


Mallorca a vista de pájaro por Palma Shooter, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca a vista de pájaro por Palma Shooter, en Flickr


Mallorca a vista de pájaro por Palma Shooter, en Flickr


Mallorca a vista de pájaro por Palma Shooter, en Flickr


Mallorca a vista de pájaro por Palma Shooter, en Flickr


Mallorca a vista de pájaro por Palma Shooter, en Flickr


Mallorca desde el Aire por Palma Shooter, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALLORCA por M.G.N - Marcel, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kelsinvariel/14777252972/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC01578 por keithpugh, en Flickr


DSC01579 por keithpugh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


Mallorca 2014 por Sandra Rojka, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Saona by Juan de la Puente, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca: Can Pastilla by capreoara, on Flickr

Mallorca: Can Pastilla by capreoara, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca: Playa de Muro by capreoara, on Flickr

Mallorca: Playa de Muro by capreoara, on Flickr

Mallorca: Playa de Muro by capreoara, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_3996 by Felix Welt, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20140808-5007.jpg by matthiasschenk, on Flickr

20140808-4980.jpg by matthiasschenk, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2014_04_29 Palma de Mallorca (660) by camineitor, on Flickr

2014_04_29 Palma de Mallorca (662) by camineitor, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Santa Ponsa Beach by Steve.partner57 - Mold, North Wales, U.K., on Flickr

ES PONTAS - MALLORCA by fxschall, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma, Majorca (November 2013) by UpSouth, on Flickr

Palma, Majorca (November 2013) by UpSouth, on Flickr

Palma, Majorca (November 2013) by UpSouth, on Flickr

Palma, Majorca (November 2013) by UpSouth, on Flickr

Palma, Majorca (November 2013) by UpSouth, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cap_Formentor_of_Mallorca 
by banndit55, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2014_04_29 Palma de Mallorca (190) by camineitor, on Flickr

2014_04_29 Palma de Mallorca (711) by camineitor, on Flickr

2014_04_29 Palma de Mallorca (414) by camineitor, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2013. by klaus.kjeldal, on Flickr

2014_04_29 Palma de Mallorca (268) by camineitor, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala S'Almunia by VoLGio, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P4050009 by Elise--san, on Flickr

P4050045 by Elise--san, on Flickr

P4050082 by Elise--san, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Es Trenc by acastanon.viciola, on Flickr

El Mar en Es trenc by G.e.o.r.g.e, on Flickr

Playa de Es Trenc, Mallorca by acastanon.viciola, on Flickr

Es Trenc by Wedge_II, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Es Trenc by Icegirl2, on Flickr

Es Trenc by Icegirl2, on Flickr

Es Trenc by zwigmar, on Flickr

Es Trenc by Icegirl2, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiasschenk/15019971195/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiasschenk/15019617112


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiasschenk/14996972426









https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiasschenk/15016894021









https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiasschenk/14833440607









https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiasschenk/14833189139


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiasschenk/14832921457









https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiasschenk/14832959128









https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiasschenk/14832915140









https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthiasschenk/14833065677


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala d'Or, southeast by mallorcahouses.com, on Flickr

Cala Sanau, southeast by mallorcahouses.com, on Flickr

Porto Colom, southeast by mallorcahouses.com, on Flickr


Porto Cristo, southeast by mallorcahouses.com, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0539 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0551 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0555 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0632 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0558 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0575 by parvanov76, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0621 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0627 by parvanov76, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0573 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0572 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0574 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0684 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0678 by parvanov76, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0604 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0655 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0664 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0662 by parvanov76, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0648 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0584 by parvanov76, on Flickr

DSC_0666 by parvanov76, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Onda by Ruben_Solaz, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Porto Colom by mallorcahouses.com, on Flickr

Porto Colom by mallorcahouses.com, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

San Telmo by mallorcahouses.com, on Flickr

San Telmo by mallorcahouses.com, on Flickr


San Telmo by mallorcahouses.com, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_2014_159 by chrigu.hunziker, on Flickr

Mallorca_2014_166 by chrigu.hunziker, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Tuent (Escorca, Mallorca) by lugaresadescubrir, on Flickr

Cala Tuent (Escorca, Mallorca) by lugaresadescubrir, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/16005408086/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/15408923874/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca by daliane_j, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puig de Maria, Mallorca by In My Shoes Travel, on Flickr

Puig de Maria, Mallorca by In My Shoes Travel, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/don_lupo/15398645844/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma. by Bleuñ., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Trains du Palma Inca Sa Pobla Manacor (Ile de Majorque Espagne) by Trams aux fils., on Flickr

Trains du Palma Inca Sa Pobla Manacor (Ile de Majorque Espagne) by Trams aux fils., on Flickr

Trains du Palma Inca Sa Pobla Manacor (Ile de Majorque Espagne) by Trams aux fils., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/16014619255/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/15827360960/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/16014575565/sizes/l

Las luces Navideñas en Palma... by annabo994, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

view-source:https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/15395243073/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/15827617180/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/15827374720/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/15827285130/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Excursion castillo santueri Mallorca by Click-mallorca.com, on Flickr

Excursion castillo santueri Mallorca by Click-mallorca.com, on Flickr


Santueri Castle, Mallorca by In My Shoes Travel, on Flickr


Excursion castillo santueri Mallorca by Click-mallorca.com, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Excursion castillo santueri Mallorca by Click-mallorca.com, on Flickr

Santueri Castle, Mallorca by In My Shoes Travel, on Flickr

Santueri Castle, Mallorca by In My Shoes Travel, on Flickr

Santueri Castle, Mallorca by In My Shoes Travel, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mallorca_tutuwalkcatheral_1200 by ladypabbit, on Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by dxr87, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Olive Groves Soller by In My Shoes Travel, on Flickr

Olive Groves Soller by In My Shoes Travel, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Soller Walk by In My Shoes Travel, on Flickr

Soller Walk by In My Shoes Travel, on Flickr

Soller Walk by In My Shoes Travel, on Flickr

Soller Walk by In My Shoes Travel, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala d'Or - the marina 140923 106 by vintage 1953 & wackymoomin, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tramuntana de Mallorca amb la primera nevada de l'hivern by Ja1met, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre bei Sant Elm by Roadster2009, on Flickr

Klosterruine Sa Trapa mit Blick auf Sa Dragonera by Roadster2009, on Flickr


Klosterruine Sa Trapa by Roadster2009, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Tuent by Roadster2009, on Flickr

Schafherde by Roadster2009, on Flickr

Mandelbäume by Roadster2009, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca by novoamarta94, on Flickr

Mallorca by novoamarta94, on Flickr

Islas Magranes by novoamarta94, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma by schroettner, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Selva Stimmung by mallorcatalks, on Flickr

Galileo by mallorcatalks, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_MG_6553 by tombild, on Flickr

_MG_6481 by tombild, on Flickr

_MG_6426 by tombild, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_MG_6423 by tombild, on Flickr

_MG_6393 by tombild, on Flickr

_MG_6391 by tombild, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_MG_6386 by tombild, on Flickr

_MG_6385 by tombild, on Flickr


_MG_6378 by tombild, on Flickr

_MG_6362 by tombild, on Flickr


_MG_6365 by tombild, on Flickr


_MG_6281 by tombild, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_MG_6387 by tombild, on Flickr

_MG_6573x by tombild, on Flickr


_MG_6259 by tombild, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mall97 (1 von 1) by marioberger.net, on Flickr

mall95 (1 von 1) by marioberger.net, on Flickr

mal101 (1 von 1) by marioberger.net, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mall82 (1 von 1) by marioberger.net, on Flickr

malle76 by marioberger.net, on Flickr


mall68 (1 von 1) by marioberger.net, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Passeig del Born by Anna Schwensen, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15633601076/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Unique-Luxury-Villa-in-Port-DAndratx-47 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Unique-Luxury-Villa-in-Port-DAndratx-44 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Unique-Luxury-Villa-in-Port-DAndratx-12 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ultimate-Luxury-Villa-in-Son-Vida-31 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16202574529/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16202572979/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Seu Minimal by Iván Masip S., on Flickr

Castell de Bellver 3 by Iván Masip S., on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/loadmaster_b707/16202072979/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca by David S.M., on Flickr

Bellver castle night by David S.M., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma. by Bleuñ., on Flickr

Palma. by Bleuñ., on Flickr

Palma. by Bleuñ., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma. by Bleuñ., on Flickr

Palma. by Bleuñ., on Flickr

Palma. by Bleuñ., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma. by Bleuñ., on Flickr

Palma. by Bleuñ., on Flickr

Palma. by Bleuñ., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_3046 by sunnycamaro, on Flickr

IMG_2881 by sunnycamaro, on Flickr

Soller Mallorca by sunnycamaro, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2013-18 by MacWalth, on Flickr

Mallorca 2013-43 by MacWalth, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca 2013-68 by MacWalth, on Flickr

Mallorca 2013-92 by MacWalth, on Flickr

Mallorca 2013-86 by MacWalth, on Flickr

Mallorca 2013-85 by MacWalth, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Family-Home-in-Mallorca-01 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Esglèsia de Sant Francesc, Palma de Mallorca by twiga_swala, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/expatriat/15695374183/sizes/l

Claustre de l'Esglèsia de Sant Francesc, Palma de Mallorca by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casa-Gotmar-138-00-2 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Casa-Gotmar-138-06 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorcan-Villa-Interior-00-3 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Mallorcan-Villa-Interior-00-1 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Ferrera by burnett0305 - Thanks for over 550.000 views!, on Flickr

Cala Figuera by burnett0305 - Thanks for over 550.000 views!, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC03426.jpg by xavierbarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_4206 by beatambord, on Flickr

DSC_4198 by beatambord, on Flickr

DSC_4193 by beatambord, on Flickr

DSC_4297 by beatambord, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_4264 by beatambord, on Flickr

DSC_4308 by beatambord, on Flickr


DSC_4838 by beatambord, on Flickr

DSC_4765 by beatambord, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_4723 by beatambord, on Flickr

DSC_4703 by beatambord, on Flickr

DSC_4432 by beatambord, on Flickr

DSC_5416 by beatambord, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A-Holiday-Home-in-Mallorca-09 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr



A-Holiday-Home-in-Mallorca-04 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr


A-Holiday-Home-in-Mallorca-05 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sant Antoni a Alaró by FlickrdeChato, on Flickr


Sant Antoni a Alaró by FlickrdeChato, on Flickr


Sant Antoni a Alaró by FlickrdeChato, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sant Antoni a Alaró by FlickrdeChato, on Flickr


Sant Antoni a Alaró by FlickrdeChato, on Flickr


Sant Antoni a Alaró by FlickrdeChato, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca_1 by davidward3052, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Santanyi, Mallorca by davidward3052, on Flickr

Santanyi, Mallorca by davidward3052, on Flickr

Santanyi, Mallorca by davidward3052, on Flickr

Santanyi, Mallorca by davidward3052, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca by Nathan Congleton, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Genova, Palma y castillo by David S.M., on Flickr

Genova at night by David S.M., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1503_R.Varadi by Robi33, on Flickr

1509_R.Varadi by Robi33, on Flickr


----------



## Vinnie420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Very nice looking island, would like to visit.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Inca con arcoiris... by mike828 - Miguel Duran, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca Talaia D´Albercutx by burnett0305 - Thanks for over 550.000 views!, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palma de Mallorca, Spain. by slenpree, on Flickr

Palma de Mallorca, Spain. by slenpree, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Correfoc Sant Antoni by Morfheos, on Flickr

Correfoc Sant Antoni by Morfheos, on Flickr

Correfoc Sant Antoni by Morfheos, on Flickr

Correfoc Sant Antoni by Morfheos, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cala Mayor by mallorcahouses.com, on Flickr

Cala Mayor by mallorcahouses.com, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dragonera 2 by sloanemallorca, on Flickr

Dragonera 1 by sloanemallorca, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torrent Parais 2 by sloanemallorca, on Flickr

Puig Mayor by sloanemallorca, on Flickr

Alaro (11) by sloanemallorca, on Flickr

North Tramuntana by sloanemallorca, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alcudia Bay by sloanemallorca, on Flickr

C'an Picafort (1) by sloanemallorca, on Flickr

Cala Mondrago by sloanemallorca, on Flickr

Coll Baix (2) by sloanemallorca, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Coloina Sant Jordi (1) by sloanemallorca, on Flickr

Bahia de Alcudia by sloanemallorca, on Flickr

3 R44 Clippers by sloanemallorca, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

De Mallorca a Menorca (56) by camaradeviaje.eu, on Flickr


De Mallorca a Menorca (59) by camaradeviaje.eu, on Flickr

De Mallorca a Menorca (73) by camaradeviaje.eu, on Flickr

De Mallorca a Menorca (78) by camaradeviaje.eu, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sant Elm by Galerie-EF, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/escarpin/16734879342/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/escarpin/16528693087/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/escarpin/16735958415/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Untitled by juli_ei, on Flickr

IMG_0897-1 by Edd Green, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/escarpin/16701130996/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/escarpin/16540878289/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/escarpin/16725926822/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/escarpin/16726801985/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/escarpin/16539248498/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/escarpin/16539465220/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MALLORCA.Palma. La Almudaina.5 by joseluisgildela, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Port de Palma de Mallorca by bienek.photography, on Flickr

Port de Palma de Mallorca by bienek.photography, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PassetjaInternacional-Joan27-02-215 (008) by C.C.D.S., on Flickr

PassetjaInternacional-Joan27-02-215 (015) by C.C.D.S., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PassetjaInternacional-Joan27-02-215 (024) by C.C.D.S., on Flickr

PassetjaInternacional-Joan27-02-215 (033) by C.C.D.S., on Flickr

PassetjaInternacional-Joan27-02-215 (027) by C.C.D.S., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrieleforni/16660469506/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mallorca by [email protected], on Flickr

Mallorca by [email protected], on Flickr

Mallorca by rochatyniec, on Flickr


----------

